# Pepper Mill Suggestions



## Pabloz

Well it finally happened...our pepper mill finally broke and now I'm looking for suggestions 'cause this is one of my wife's favorite kitchen toys. She absolutely loves the smell and taste of fresh ground Tellicherry/Malabar black peppercorn. I would love to get her one of the best...OH and cool looking as well...not too much to ask is it? May have to get 2...one for the pink himalayan salt unless there is something better for grinding that stuff.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## 99Limited

The Unicorn Magnum gets my vote. It's also under my Christmas tree.


----------



## WildBoar

x2 on Unicorn Magnum. More info in this thread, including link to very nice handcrafted mills:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/248-Pepper?highlight=pepper+mill


----------



## Vils

Zassenhaus is my modest recommendation. I have two and they are the best I've ever had.


----------



## mano

Unicorn


----------



## Vertigo

Lol. One more vote for the Unicorn Magnum. Got one and love it.


----------



## Rottman

+3 on the Unicorn


----------



## marcr

another for the Unicorn Magnum. Have it, the Peppergun and a minimill.
http://www.unicornmills.com


----------



## bieniek

Cole and Mason. 

A real tank. Went through tons of pepper in service [each piece of meat and fish fried and seasoned to order]. Fell millions of times, got boiled in stock, been repaired, lost some lacqueer but still is working like buldog.


----------



## Eamon Burke

The day my pepper mill breaks is the day I buy a Unicorn Magnum.


----------



## kalaeb

Apparently I have missed the boat on Unicorns. I had no idea they even existed. Looks like I will have to pick one up.


----------



## WildBoar

johndoughy said:


> The day my pepper mill breaks is the day I buy a Unicorn Magnum.


I woulld not wait. Great last-minute x-mas gift for yourself!



kalaeb said:


> Apparently I have missed the boat on Unicorns. I had no idea they even existed. Looks like I will have to pick one up.


Def worth it! Wide range of grinder settings, and it really spits out a ton of pepper -- at least 5xs a regular grinder. Great for in the kitchen; put a pretty mill on the table though, as these are kinda ugly


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

My vote is for the Unicorn KeyTop Pepper Mill. Smaller than the Magnum, less expensive, and the key top makes it a lot easier to use with slippery fingers.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Unicorn Magnum. I've had them all, and this one is the best. Ugly, but the best.


----------



## Pabloz

OK...Unicorn It is. It'll prolly be 2 'cause I just gotta try that ceramic salt mill.

THANK YOU one and all.


----------



## compaddict

http://www.peppermills.com/

I have six of them.. They are built like tanks and when you grind a bunch of pepper, they are god.
Never going back to hand crank. Ever.


----------



## Chef Niloc

I like/ use the Turkish Coffee grinder kind like the ones here
http://www.turkishgiftbazaar.com/grinders/coffe/coffeegrinderspage01.htm

You can set the grind size. They look cool, last forever. I got my 1st one when I was 9, had to have it because thats what Jeff Smith used. I use the krups if I'm going to grind a 1/4 cup or more at a time. This one:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...504424-_-kw-&gclid=CJ_j9vuqmq0CFYPc4AodSjynlg


----------



## Lucretia

Zassenhaus. I like having a handle to really crank out the pepper, and the dial adjustment for size. Haven't tried a Unicorn, tho--they are tempting.



Chef Niloc said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...504424-_-kw-&gclid=CJ_j9vuqmq0CFYPc4AodSjynlg



That's a great grinder--I use it when I'm grinding a bunch of pepper, bay leaves, allspice, dried ginger, etc--it handles them all. Can make for interesting coffee if you don't get it good and clean afterwards, tho.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Lucretia said:


> Zassenhaus. I like having a handle to really crank out the pepper, and the dial adjustment for size. Haven't tried a Unicorn, tho--they are tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great grinder--I use it when I'm grinding a bunch of pepper, bay leaves, allspice, dried ginger, etc--it handles them all. Can make for interesting coffee if you don't get it good and clean afterwards, tho.



I've had ones that cost 10x more that don't work as well or last as long.


----------



## mr drinky

I have the unicorn magnum but I always put in a plug for the Oliver Hemming Spice Mill. 

I like them both, but I use the Oliver Hemming more. I like the looks and the feel of it better, it is cleaner (the unicorn leaks grinds like crazy on some settings), it holds the grind better than the Unicorn and is way easier to fill. Just my 2 cents. Both are great, and I will never be able to outvote the Unicorn. 

k.


----------



## mc2442

Yep, one more vote for the unicorn. Very glad I got one


----------



## 454Casull

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001F50TBE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Cheaper than the Unicorn Magnum. I have one and like it.


----------



## 99Limited

454Casull said:


> Cheaper than the Unicorn Magnum.



Yes it is.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## rocketman

I have several Unicorns, and use various types of pepper, one in each... Normal black pepper from various places, Madagascar native pepper, and a real killer, chili tepin from here in Texas.
Best pepper mill ever, and if you call the Unicorn place, they will use different color parts on the mills to delineate which type you are using.. Very Nice People.
wak


----------



## compaddict

Still love my electric mills.. That being said the latest version isn't near as powerful as the new ones.
Chiltepins!
http://www.jalapenocafe.com/chiltepin.html


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I have a 21 year old William Bounds that simply will not die. It’s tattered now but still showers my food with pepper. It’s awesome. It’s very consistent with the delivery.


----------



## GoodMagic

Just get one wth a ceramic adjustable grinder.


----------



## slickmamba

Wow 8 year necro is pretty impressive.


----------



## Michi

slickmamba said:


> Wow 8 year necro is pretty impressive.


I don't understand what the problem is with that. I'm finding this thread interesting, regardless of its age.


----------



## rocketman

Just thought that you guys might like to see some of the modifications of the Unicorns that the company can and will do to distinguish
the various types of peppers to be ground.... I do not own any Unicorn stock..... Just think the grinders are great, and a very agreeable 
company to deal with.


----------



## Xenif

I wish these are more readily available in Canada [emoji19]

Anybody used the long slender "stick version" ? Is it any good?


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> I don't understand what the problem is with that. I'm finding this thread interesting, regardless of its age.


I agree, and add I've been very happy with my Peugeot pepper (and salt) grinders, although the finish is starting to wear on the wood handles after 15 years. I also have a Krups blade coffee grinder for larger spice grinding quantities, but just like it doesn't do a good job consistently grinding coffee, it makes a pretty wide variation of ground pepper--from dust to nearly whole peppercorns.


----------



## Bensbites

I love my magnum, but now that I have a lathe, I am thinking of making one.


----------



## Dendrobatez

I had a vic Firth one about 10yrs ago that was real nice, one of the better ones I've used. Right now I have a shorty Peugeot that's alright but I wouldn't spend any real money on it.


----------



## Scribbled

I repurposed a superfluous hario coffee grinder.


----------



## CoteRotie

Michi said:


> I don't understand what the problem is with that. I'm finding this thread interesting, regardless of its age.


I'm with Michi, I found it interesting and once again you lot have convinced me to go spend money on something I wasn't planning to buy


----------



## Bensbites

Xenif said:


> I wish these are more readily available in Canada [emoji19]
> 
> Anybody used the long slender "stick version" ? Is it any good?


I know you can find someone in the US to ship you one if you covered the costs. Assuming there is no issue with customs.


----------



## slickmamba

Michi said:


> I don't understand what the problem is with that. I'm finding this thread interesting, regardless of its age.


Never said there was a problem, its just impressive.


----------



## Michi

CoteRotie said:


> and once again you lot have convinced me to go spend money on something I wasn't planning to buy


Yeah, there’s that…


----------



## McMan

I've tried all three. I’d recommend Unicorn, Vic Firth, Peugeot--in that order. Unicorn has the best mechanism, easy to adjust precisely and deals with hard peppercorns easily. It is also objectively ugly--great for the kitchen as a tool, not pretty if you plan on putting it on the table. Vic Firth and Peugeot have nice mechanisms, too, but don't adjust nearly as precisely. Vic Firth also has a few upside-down pepper mills, which are designed to be put on the table grinder up to keep the table clean. Really cool design. (I don't think Vic Firth has a website for grinders any more, so you'd have to hit ebay or some such.)


----------



## Michi

These ones look nice and have a ceramic grinding mechanism. Quite pricey, though:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017V4Q0CO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A204LW73XQIC77&psc=1


----------



## Paraffin

In our home kitchen we're still using the same Unicorn mill I bought maybe 10 or 12 years ago. Still works fine. 

I'm tempted to get a good electric pepper mill, but frankly I just don't cook under the kind of time pressure where I need to grab it and use it one-handed. It would be _convenient_, but I had a cheap electric pepper mill years ago that didn't last long (motor burned out). I'm sure better ones are available now, but for me, an electric pepper mill is just over the line into gadget territory vs. "tool." So I'll save my money for other things.


----------



## gman

i'll second cole and mason.


----------



## TheVincenzo

Scribbled said:


> I repurposed a superfluous hario coffee grinder.



This right here is the correct answer. I repurposed a coffee grinder and it has become my favorite pepper mill. I like the fact that I can grind what I need extremely quickly no matter the amount. Need a tablespoon of pepper for a large recipe, no problem. Keeps everything nice a clean because it discharges all the pepper into a cup attached to the bottom of the mill. It's outstanding.


----------



## Xenif

Damn you guys for putting ideas in my head


----------



## rocketman

I thought of making my own, as I too own lathes... Asked Unicorn if they would sell their world class mechanism, and they said yes,-------
but only with the plastic attached.... Did not want to get into competing with themselves... I fully understand, but if I go to the trouble
to make one, I will buy Unicorn, as I feel their mechanism is superior.


----------



## Lars

It was too expensive to have a Unicorn shipped to europe, but I read somewhere that their burr-set is made by Tre Spade.
So I bought a Tre Spade instead and have been very happy with it. Much faster that my previous Peugeot mills.


----------



## minibatataman

Surprised no one said Peaugeot. They're what we use at work and it's what I bought for my own house. I love it. It looks good, feels good, consistent grinding as well. I heard a lot about the unicorn mills but holy sh*t are they ugly. The aesthetic really doesn't work for me, to the point that I couldn't get myself to buy one despite all the ravings I read about it.


----------



## GoodMagic

You can buy ceramic mechanisms online, try woodcraft. I’ve used their ceramic mechanisms to turn a mill, which only takes a few hours. I use hard maple blocks. Fun project, and great gifts.


----------



## Bensbites

GoodMagic said:


> You can buy ceramic mechanisms online, try woodcraft. I’ve used their ceramic mechanisms to turn a mill, which only takes a few hours. I use hard maple blocks. Fun project, and great gifts.


Crush grind is the current favorite mechanism on the market.


----------



## HRC_64

CoteRotie said:


> ...I found it interesting and once again you lot have convinced me to go spend money on something I wasn't planning to buy



An everyday kitchen staple that will last 10-20+ years
IMHO a good use of money


----------



## Mingooch

compaddict said:


> http://www.peppermills.com/
> 
> I have six of them.. They are built like tanks and when you grind a bunch of pepper, they are god.
> Never going back to hand crank. Ever.



I second these. Have them and love them. Easy, batteries can be recharged. Work really well.


----------



## Chips

My Unicorn Magnum of well over a decade of use has been turned idle by my Weber Moulin.

https://lynweber.com/products/moulin/


----------



## HRC_64

Chips said:


> My Unicorn Magnum of well over a decade of use has been turned idle by my Weber Moulin.
> 
> https://lynweber.com/products/moulin/



Damn. Looks Nice. But...pricey 


> LWW Moulin
> 
> $320.00
> 
> precision pepper mill


----------



## podzap

Peugeot pepper mills are overpriced crap. I've had two of them (Paris model) at home now during 10 years time and the wooden ring around the bottom has split on both of them. The grind mechanism is also junk - you have to constantly adjust the screw at the top of the mill to get it to grind properly. And it wobbles.

Cole & Mason Derwent, which I had before the Peugeots, was even worse.

Honestly just thinking about getting an Atlas / Alexander.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> My Unicorn Magnum of well over a decade of use has been turned idle by my Weber Moulin.


Wow, that's a work of art. I have no doubt that it works extremely well. There is the price though; you really have to be an enthusiast to pay that much for a pepper mill.


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Wow, that's a work of art. I have no doubt that it works extremely well. There is the price though; you really have to be an enthusiast to pay that much for a pepper mill.



With a 20-step precision locking ring, I'd buy one if I were running a high-end kitchen and needed reproducibility.

For home use, wouldn't pay that even if I had a Greek boatload of cash.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> With a 20-step precision locking ring, I'd buy one if I were running a high-end kitchen and needed reproducibility.


It's a bit like the ultimate sink bridge. Total overkill, but wonderful in its own right, and not just for its utility…

And, come to think of it, if it's OK to pay $500 for gyuto that definitely doesn't work more than twice as well as one for, say, $200, what's the problem with paying $320 for a pepper mill?


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> It's a bit like the ultimate sink bridge. Total overkill, but wonderful in its own right, and not just for its utility…
> 
> And, come to think of it, if it's OK to pay $500 for gyuto that definitely doesn't work more than twice as well as one for, say, $200, what's the problem with paying $320 for a pepper mill?



I wouldn't pay 500 for a knife, either. The insane prices reflect a speculator's market and not actual value. Much like the same kind of people who tried to flip domains for profit 10 years ago. In that sense, knives can be resold somewhere relatively near plus or minus purchase price. Try to resell a 320 dollar pepper mill and see how big of an offer you get


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> In that sense, knives can be resold somewhere relatively near plus or minus purchase price. Try to resell a 320 dollar pepper mill and see how big of an offer you get


I take your point. On the other hand, if I do buy this mill, I'll be buying it because I want it. Resell value is of no consequence in that scenario.

As I said earlier, a pepper mill for that much money is total overkill, stupidly expensive, and stupidly beautiful


----------



## foreign_foodie

A pepper mill by AdHoc, this specific model:
https://www.amazon.de/AdHoc-Manuell...der+Salzmühle+Ivan+Wood&qid=1572265689&sr=8-5
https://www.amazon.de/AdHoc-Pfeffer...+Salzmühle+Ivan+schwarz&qid=1572265749&sr=8-6
Excellent, very solidly built despite the low price.


----------



## Scarfmace

Wow that LWW Moulin looks beautifull! Just one of those things I didn't know existed and now need to have. I currently own a Stainless Steel Peugeot (their high end chef model) and its absolute ****... Need constant fiddling with the top screw to get pepper comming out of it. Thought about returning it multiple times already.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Been using this olive wood Zassenhaus grinder with adjustable ceramic mechanism for several years. Looks and works great

https://www.amazon.com/Zassenhaus-F...ocphy=9026934&hvtargid=pla-373476426434&psc=1


----------



## rocketman

The great thing about this forum is the opportunity to see opinions from all over the world!!


----------



## rstl87

I have used this Zassenhaus one for a while and find it beautiful and works very well. My only issue with it is that it's a bit small so I have to refill it quite often but that is a small issue.
https://www.amazon.com/Zassenhaus-S...assenhaus&qid=1572456770&s=home-garden&sr=1-1


----------



## Benuser

Scarfmace said:


> Wow that LWW Moulin looks beautifull! Just one of those things I didn't know existed and now need to have. I currently own a Stainless Steel Peugeot (their high end chef model) and its absolute ****... Need constant fiddling with the top screw to get pepper comming out of it. Thought about returning it multiple times already.


Same here with old Peugeot. With a recent, adjustable one, problem doesn't occur.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00RJH92RY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_TIrbt1dWLKt7F


----------



## ACHiPo

Benuser said:


> Same here with old Peugeot. With a recent, adjustable one, problem doesn't occur.
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00RJH92RY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_TIrbt1dWLKt7F


That's similar to the one I have. No complaints after 10+ years.


----------



## josemartinlopez

I bought an old Atlas Mills brass pepper mill on eBay for $20+ and keep it filled with black kampot pepper. It's one of my daily small joys, and the old world look and the heavier feel in your hand when you grind over food is a unique pleasure for me. I bought a copper and a chrome version of the same pepper mill so I could stock them with red and white peppercorns instead of having three of the same mill. I've seen posts talking about Atlas mills someone inherited from a grandmother or had been using for decades.


----------



## rocketman

Unicorn is my favorite. Since I have several kinds of pepper in daily use, however, I contacted Unicorn by phone, and they were great to work with. I had them put a white button in the top of one, white cap on another, etc. They will custom match the pieces for you. So , for example the chilpetin is the the white top, the native Madagascar pepper is in the white button, the Madagascaran grown Piper nigra, another just plain. The adjustments work just fine, and the smaller models accommodate a good supply. I am sure somewhere there are mills as good, but I am happy with these.


----------



## Tristan

Unicorn magnum. Been a workhorse at home for close to 10 years, in fact I believe I bought it off this thread when it first came about.
Really pleased with it. 
It’s odd for me to buy anything with an eye on resale value, unless you have a finite time span that you want to spend with an item.


----------



## Tristan

Chips said:


> My Unicorn Magnum of well over a decade of use has been turned idle by my Weber Moulin.
> 
> Weber Workshops Precision Coffee Tools


Oh no. What have you done?
I was just about to buy a second grinder for a different pepper. Plus my coffee grinder is on the fritz. 
This website is pure evil.


----------



## rocketman

Boy, those Weber mills look great, but too rich for my blood.


----------



## roughrider

The Unicorn magnum has been on my radar for awhile. I need to pick one up.


----------



## swarfrat

boomchakabowwow said:


> I have a 21 year old William Bounds that simply will not die. It’s tattered now but still showers my food with pepper. It’s awesome. It’s very consistent with the delivery.


I really wanted to love a William Bounds Ltd. pepper mill. It's an ultimate "buy local" for me, they were made in the town where I grew up.

I got one and it worked great_ for a while_. Don't recall if it was even a year when it started acting flaky. Maybe a couple of years. It finally failed completely in the hands of a guest during a 4th of July party.

It was nice that they had a lifetime warranty. But lifetime warranties are only good for the lifetime of the company. Their phones are disconnected, they don't answer emails and if you Google their address their name isn't on the building anymore.


Went ahead and got a Unicorn. I mean _everybody _has to have one at some point, right? For good reason, it works great. Yeah, it's big and ugly and leaves a mess wherever you set it. It's like pipe wrench, a big, nasty tool you never want to be without while you're working. But you don't want to leave it on the dinner table around polite company.

For the dinner table I picked up a pair of Kyocera ceramic mills.










Paraffin said:


> .....I'm tempted to get a good electric pepper mill, ....


I'm tempted to go with a variation on the Alton Brown method...



Somewhereorother, I saw that he did a "reload" on the pepper drill. His new version is based on a backpacker's coffee grinder. Not sure where I saw that vid.


----------



## LostHighway

Our venerable William Bounds mill is still working but if I had to replace it I would probably go with the recommendation of @mr drinky as the most annoying aspects of the Bounds are some fussiness in filling and grounds on the table, both of which the Hemming is said to address. Oliver Hemming SpiceBoy


----------



## Anton

I have a set of Unicorn's magnum and its shorter sibling. Best thing since sliced bread, considering even sliced bread leaves crumbs to clean up. Good even grind is your priority, think of uneven grinds in the same way you think of a blade with over grinds or stone with non-flat surface


----------



## tomsch

I use a PepperMate lately. It's sort of different than most traditional grinders but it works great. The bonus is there is a cap on the bottom that enables one to grind up pepper that you may need to measure. 



Robot Check


----------



## podzap

rocketman said:


> Boy, those Weber mills look great, but too rich for my blood.



I have the money to buy one but as said previously, there's no way I ever would pull that trigger.

Here is an excellent technical discussion on that mill and why it is basically a "solution in search of a problem":









One [LWW] pepper mill to rule them all?!


Somebody here will buy this $320 pepper mill from LWW, right?! It won't be me, but I'll live vicariously through one of y'all. On Instagram they said it would go on sale this coming Tues. {link} NB: I already sent a DM to the OP of this classic thread... {image}




www.home-barista.com


----------



## tcmx3

I like Unicorn for larger quantities and Peugeot Mills for finishing. 

I got my Peugot shortly after joining this forum and it's still going strong. Additionally I bought one for my father, who is horrible to his stuff, and his is still going, too. If it can stand up to him that's some pretty serious durability.


----------



## podzap

redisburning said:


> I like Unicorn for larger quantities and Peugeot Mills for finishing.
> 
> I got my Peugot shortly after joining this forum and it's still going strong. Additionally I bought one for my father, who is horrible to his stuff, and his is still going, too. If it can stand up to him that's some pretty serious durability.



I've had two of the black Peugeot "Paris" pepper mills now and have some complaints about the grinding mechanism itself, however the wooden ring at the base of both of them has broken from falling off the dining table, for example. I can go for many years without the mill falling off the table, but when it's new it will happen almost immediately and the stupid freaking wooden ring breaks and glue won't help it. The wooden base ring is constructed in a very poor manner - not really durable at all. For a pepper mill that commands a premium price, shoddy craftsmanship has turned me off of the brand permanently at this point.

I've yet to try a Unicorn, but that might be next on my list.


----------



## Luftmensch

More options in the theme of re-purposing manual coffee grinders as pepper mills:


----------



## podzap

Luftmensch said:


> More options in the theme of re-purposing manual coffee grinders as pepper mills:




The two have mutually exclusive design goals:

- It's highly desirable for a coffee grinder to produce a completely uniform grind
- It's highly desirable for a pepper mill to produce a relatively uneven grind


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> It's highly desirable for a pepper mill to produce a relatively uneven grind


Is it? I had no idea. Why is this?


----------



## tcmx3

podzap said:


> I've had two of the black Peugeot "Paris" pepper mills now and have some complaints about the grinding mechanism itself, however the wooden ring at the base of both of them has broken from falling off the dining table, for example. I can go for many years without the mill falling off the table, but when it's new it will happen almost immediately and the stupid freaking wooden ring breaks and glue won't help it. The wooden base ring is constructed in a very poor manner - not really durable at all. For a pepper mill that commands a premium price, shoddy craftsmanship has turned me off of the brand permanently at this point.
> 
> I've yet to try a Unicorn, but that might be next on my list.



They make a version without the grind size adjuster being that ring, but instead being adjustable with the screw. That may work better for you.

The Unicorn is invincible; it's clearly made for kitchen use.


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Is it? I had no idea. Why is this?



Read the link I posted above in #79 so I don't need to copy-paste it here  It's a short post.


----------



## Tristan

Have recently acquired a Weber mill. As much as I love how well made it is, if you have a magnum, you’re not missing out function and delivery wise


----------



## compaddict

I understand the fascination of a well made hand grinder.. But once I found peppermills.com and switched I can never go back. Large capacity, one handed and great grinding.


----------



## Luftmensch

podzap said:


> The two have mutually exclusive design goals:
> 
> - It's highly desirable for a coffee grinder to produce a completely uniform grind
> - It's highly desirable for a pepper mill to produce a relatively uneven grind





podzap said:


> Read the link I posted above in #79 so I don't need to copy-paste it here  It's a short post.



I respectfully decline to agree  (after reading the post)

They are both designed to turn larger things into smaller things. The overwhelming majority of pepper grinders appear to be simple/cheap burr sets. Not much marketing seems to go into claiming any unique pepper technology. Perhaps there is a difference? If so... the world of artisanal pepper lags behind the world of artisanal coffee! But the subtleties are not obvious or convincing to me.

Surely the major parameter is that using freshly ground pepper produces richer aromatics than stale, preground stuff. I am happy to agree that there is a texture/consistency difference between pepper grinders and a mortar and pestle. I am also happy to agree that texture and grind size makes a difference to taste and experience. Beyond this.... isn't all the rest over optimisation and preference? 


One noteworthy point of difference for milling pepper vs other spice is whether the burr will corrode if you put salt into it.


----------



## podzap

Luftmensch said:


> I respectfully decline to agree  (after reading the post)
> 
> They are both designed to turn larger things into smaller things. The overwhelming majority of pepper grinders appear to be simple/cheap burr sets. Not much marketing seems to go into claiming any unique pepper technology. Perhaps there is a difference? If so... the world of artisanal pepper lags behind the world of artisanal coffee! But the subtleties are not obvious or convincing to me.
> 
> Surely the major parameter is that using freshly ground pepper produces richer aromatics than stale, preground stuff. I am happy to agree that there is a texture/consistency difference between pepper grinders and a mortar and pestle. I am also happy to agree that texture and grind size makes a difference to taste and experience. Beyond this.... isn't all the rest over optimisation and preference?
> 
> 
> One noteworthy point of difference for milling pepper vs other spice is whether the burr will corrode if you put salt into it.



You certainly are diplomatic, sir 

Steak-au-poivre, case in point. My version is grilling a huge tomahawk that is crusted in salt and a very heavy amount of pepper immediately before the steak hits the grill. First I rub in / push in the pepper jumble, then follow with the salt. A consistent, fine or medium grind on the pepper would ruin the choice cut of meat by fully permeating it with the taste of the pepper. A jumble allows for the finer particles to affect some deeper permeation with mild power, the medium-fine particles to affect some mid-level permeation with slightly stronger power and finally coarse particles affect that powerful, coarse crust that hundreds of millions of people have came to know and love over several centuries. With a uniform mill, you'd need to do 3 grinds on 3 different settings and mix it all together before rubbing into the meat. Or you could do what any pro chef would do and use a mortar and pestle. As a compromise to suit the masses, and they certainly do have a massive research and development department, OXO intentionally designs their pepper grinders with some "slop".

Now, if I were seasoning some soup, then that mostly consistent grind would likely be what I was after. My peugeot produces a satisfactory grind, imo, for that case even though I do think the body of the device is shoddy!

As was said in the other thread, going "HI-FI" on pepper mills is a solution in search of a problem. I agree.


----------



## Tristan

Used my magnum since I decided to buy it from the start of this necro thread till now.
8 years on - never cooked steak au poivre. I reckon the Magnum would do fine without messing with grinds as the output I leave it at is medium and it has variation.
The new Weber Workshop could grind on 3 settings with a 1 second adjustment each time for coarseness, and give you coarse mid fine.
The problem I solved was upgrading from a mediocre mill into one that I liked a lot (magnum), and now into an expensive one that makes me smile.


----------



## parbaked

Steak au poive is best with crushed, not ground, peppercorns.
Mortar and pestle or frying pan FTW...

Peugot does make metal mills that won't break. I have had these 3 Peugeots for table, travel & kitchen, for 20+ years with no issues but I don't drop them on the floor...


----------



## big D

compaddict said:


> Pepper Mill, Pepper Grinder
> 
> I have six of them.. They are built like tanks and when you grind a bunch of pepper, they are god.
> Never going back to hand crank. Ever.





Mingooch said:


> I second these. Have them and love them. Easy, batteries can be recharged. Work really well.


These look kind of nice. What chargers and batteries do you have/recommend along with mAh of the batteries?
D.


----------



## Mingooch

I bought the batteries and charger they offer on the site. They have been working fine for some time now, no issues.


----------



## big D

Mingooch said:


> I bought the batteries and charger they offer on the site. They have been working fine for some time now, no issues.


Thank you
D.


----------



## btbyrd

I've been using Atlas grinders for decades and they're great for the table; sturdy, beautiful metal with a nice crank and decent grind mechanism. I picked up a Unicorn Magnum a few years ago on sale for $15 and it is clearly superior in terms of pure grinding power. The burrs are great, but I can't help but feel like the plastic body of the thing is kinda cheap. It doesn't feel like as nice of a grinder as it is.

I just saw a Kickstarter ad for the Pepper Cannon, which looks to be a serious contender. The branding and name are kinda "kitchen bro" oriented, but whatever. Some endorsements of the prototype from Kenji, Daniel Gritzer, and Babish (take those for what they're worth). The quality and materials look great, as does the performance. It's $150, so I won't be getting one. But for those of you with money to burn and the patience to wait until May of next year, check it out and report back.


----------



## daveb

podzap said:


> Or you could do what any pro chef would do and use a Vmix and pulse it a few times..



Fixed.


----------



## tcmx3

btbyrd said:


> I've been using Atlas grinders for decades and they're great for the table; sturdy, beautiful metal with a nice crank and decent grind mechanism. I picked up a Unicorn Magnum a few years ago on sale for $15 and it is clearly superior in terms of pure grinding power. The burrs are great, but I can't help but feel like the plastic body of the thing is kinda cheap. It doesn't feel like as nice of a grinder as it is.
> 
> I just saw a Kickstarter ad for the Pepper Cannon, which looks to be a serious contender. The branding and name are kinda "kitchen bro" oriented, but whatever. Some endorsements of the prototype from Kenji, Daniel Gritzer, and Babish (take those for what they're worth). The quality and materials look great, as does the performance. It's $150, so I won't be getting one. But for those of you with money to burn and the patience to wait until May of next year, check it out and report back.



Ill probably get one of those Cannons, but I'll wait for a production unit.

No kickstarter Ive ever personally backed has been even remotely close to it's estimated launch date. Maybe Im uniquely cursed.

As far as the Unicorn body not matching how good of a grinder it is, I really agree. I think if they made a 'nice' version for a little bit more it might be pretty popular for home cooks, especially if they went with the larger size. The massive capacity is the next best thing behind the burrs, IMO


----------



## spaceconvoy

I use a Hario Skerton without the rubber top or the glass base that I keep in a cabinet. I like having the option to throw in things other than pepper, though tbh 80% of the time it's just pepper.


----------



## sudsy9977

https://www.amazon.com/Pepper-Mill-Imports-Atlas-Brass/dp/B00015USPQ



I’ve had an atlas like this one for probably almost 25 years and it’s still going strong. Hope I didn’t jinx myself. I can’t imagine a unicorn being better than this but I can’t say, I’ve never used one. I never really ever adjust the grind either. I always use fine. Ryan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

sudsy9977 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Pepper-Mill-Imports-Atlas-Brass/dp/B00015USPQ
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had an atlas like this one for probably almost 25 years and it’s still going strong. Hope I didn’t jinx myself. I can’t imagine a unicorn being better than this but I can’t say, I’ve never used one. I never really ever adjust the grind either. I always use fine. Ryan


A Unicorn is better than that, and way cheaper.


----------



## kennyc

btbyrd said:


> I've been using Atlas grinders for decades and they're great for the table; sturdy, beautiful metal with a nice crank and decent grind mechanism. I picked up a Unicorn Magnum a few years ago on sale for $15 and it is clearly superior in terms of pure grinding power. The burrs are great, but I can't help but feel like the plastic body of the thing is kinda cheap. It doesn't feel like as nice of a grinder as it is.
> 
> I just saw a Kickstarter ad for the Pepper Cannon, which looks to be a serious contender. The branding and name are kinda "kitchen bro" oriented, but whatever. Some endorsements of the prototype from Kenji, Daniel Gritzer, and Babish (take those for what they're worth). The quality and materials look great, as does the performance. It's $150, so I won't be getting one. But for those of you with money to burn and the patience to wait until May of next year, check it out and report back.


I also just saw the ad for the Pepper Cannon - good thing I searched before starting a thread! Nothing is currently _wrong_ with my existing Peugeots per se, but dont we all want bigger & better? Short of just using a Krups for grinding in large amounts the cannon looks pretty promising.


----------



## tcmx3

kennyc said:


> I also just saw the ad for the Pepper Cannon - good thing I searched before starting a thread! Nothing is currently _wrong_ with my existing Peugeots per se, but dont we all want bigger & better? Short of just using a Krups for grinding in large amounts the cannon looks pretty promising.



bigger and faster grinding maybe, but I have a hard time believing a mill optimized for output will have a better end result than a mill optimized for taste like the PM grinders.

I LOVE my unicorn and use it all the time, but much like how I used Diamond while cooking and a fleur de seul to final season, I use my PM when I want to add pepper to a finished item.

could be wrong, and like I said I'm going to get one, but my expectations are it is more of a cooking grinder than a final seasoning grinder.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I like my Zassenhaus Frankfurt olive wood with ceramic mechanism.


----------



## choochoochop

I got a unicorn after reading this thread. The only problem is that I go through pepper way too fast now. Had to purchase a big bag, which I've never had to do previously.


----------



## tcmx3

choochoochop said:


> I got a unicorn after reading this thread. The only problem is that I go through pepper way too fast *at the correct speed* now. Had to purchase a big bag, which I've never had to do previously.



FTFY


----------



## mc2442

Got this thread searching for peppercorn sources, but I highly recommend the unicorn as well! Great with volume down to plate sizes.


----------



## Tristan

There’s a new product called the pepper cannon with positive reviews.


----------



## btbyrd

We've discussed it already a bit. There are no real-world reviews, since it's not shipping until May. Current orders now will be from the 3rd production run that don't ship until July... and there's only two of those available.


----------



## tcmx3

btbyrd said:


> We've discussed it already a bit. There are no real-world reviews, since it's not shipping until May. Current orders now will be from the 3rd production run that don't ship until July... and there's only two of those available.



this.

also I asked the maker on insta how grind quality compared to a Puegot and he didnt seem to know how the PM grinder worked...


----------



## TheVincenzo

I still contend that a small manual coffee grinder is superior to anything else that has been mentioned from a cost to quality perspective. I can easily get as little or as much pepper as I want extremely quickly. Also, it's cleaner in the kitchen because all the grinds go into a an attached cup. There was mention previously in the thread about grind particle size distribution. I can say (at least with my sample size of 1) that you still get a range of grind sizes from course to fine like you do with a standard pepper mill. I would put money that if you compared a similar grid size from a traditional mill and the coffee grinder there would be no perceivable difference, however that may be due to the grinder I am using.

The one I am using is the Porlex mini. When I bought it from amazon 5 years ago it was about $50. It looks like they went up to about $80 back in March. I'm guessing that was because it's made in japan and shipping from there isn't as easy as it was before Covid.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0044ZA066/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## boomchakabowwow

right or wrong, if i need a lot of ground pepper, i wack it up in my mortarpestle.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Just come accross this post and now I really want a unicorn magnum. Does anyone know where I could buy one, based in the UK?


----------



## ModRQC

I've been using a Trudeau for years and years. Not saying it's a great purchase normally, but I got it for 30$ back in the old days when I wouldn't have cared to really shop one, but just needed one, and it's been faithful and faultless. Mine is the oversize restaurant stainless version...




Can’t even try and count the number of times it’s been dropped on the floor or otherwise roughened.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

This forum will deplete coin. Most have been good recoms for me. Got a Magnum years ago because of this thread. Got it 38.00 on Amazon before Hi. 4.7 sales tax. Fill it on its side with perfect plastic pour scoop. 

Got a Niche Zero conical burr low RPM coffee grinder for espresso. Not cheap but worth every cent. Cafe Robot 100 percent peaberry Kona coffee. Medium roast we were bouncing 
off the walls testing diff. roast from local roaster. Pulling shots with the Robot.


----------



## WildBoar

If this forum has not bankrupted you yet I think you will be okay. You've been able to stay solvent over 8-1/2 years of membership  


(Disclaimer: I actually know nothing about Keith's financial history, and I cannot confirm that this forum has not, in fact, bankrupted him at least once over the last 8-1/2 years. Follow the forum purchase recommendations at your own risk)


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Don't own any Shigs or Kato. Have found knives that are great cutters at reasonable price.

Started collecting large silver coins in late 1990's Dollars 1795- 1803, 8 Reales South & central America. European Thalers. Shipwreck coins. Got books to figure die strikes all were made one at a time many had cracks, lumps, clash marks, holes to wear around neck.
Have less than 200 coins in my collection over twenty years. Most all made before steam presses in 1830's.

Figuring die strikes form scans on ebay have scored some truly rare coins. Here is Flowing Hair Dollar America's first made only two years
1794 & 1795. Most were weak strikes. A 1794 Flowing Hair in uncirculated condition set record of over 10 million dollars for one coin.

Most on Ebay are worn flat. Most have issues like plugged., Graffiti, cleaned, list goes on. I looked over two years before one came up that looked good for Flowing Hair. Still got it 3K under redbook at VF30 5,600.00 the most ever spent on a coin. My most rare coin is a 1795 Flowing Hair half dollar sent it to be certified with my strike #. It had been cleaned my # was correct. Got it years ago for 1,200.00. At a coin show here was offered 6 thousand for it.

Also 1796 XF draped bust dollar. Thomas Jefferson wanted a nicer Liberty. It has the small eagle. Large eagle reverse came in 1798.

Third coin is 1802 XF with large eagle.


----------



## WildBoar

Very cool. I was very into coin collecting when I was a kid, but of course I had no money so I could not, uh, buy much money. My parents had no interest either, so all I really managed to score beyond the typical circulated pennies, nickels, etc. from the 1920s onward was a couple Morgan dollars and a roman coin or two that may or may not actually be coins vs disks of rust  I do have a handful of US proof sets from the late '60s/ early '70s my grandmother collected for me (I did not know about them until she gave them to me in the early '80s). I started collecting annual proof sets for my son a couple years ago. None of this stuff will ever hold a candle to the very cool early US coins you have in your collection.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Cool I collected when was a paper boy. Buffalo nickels, walking liberty half's still in circulation in early 1960's.

I'm lucky started when silver was way down & scarce coins not as expensive as now. Started out with Capped bust half's both colonial dollars & half dollars were larger than later US coins. These dollars are about 40mm just like the modern Eagle dollars with walking liberty obverse side. 1oz silver. 

Back then could get XF & AU grades great eye appeal CB half's for under 100.00. One guy selling on ebay gave die strikes with little arrows on the scans. Contacted him got (US Early Half Dollar Die Varieties 1794-1836) by Donald Parsley. Was my start to figuring strikes on my own. Got really good at it & it put detective work fun into collecting half dollars.

Later got Reivers book colonial dollars (1794- 1803). Now you look up Flowing Hair Dollars there are so few most are Flowing Hair half dollars they made much more of those. 

I saw a XF FHD that looked good I like mine better. Want 14,800.00 for it. Most of few FHD look pretty bad. 

When got mine some years ago I had been looking over two years for a nice one. When spotted it had 12 watchers already day later 20 watchers. I bought it.


----------



## WildBoar

That is dedicated collecting in a nutshell -- always be ready to strike when something exceptional comes up, and don't hem and haw over the price because: a) you will lose the opportunity, and b) a little ways down the road it will seem like a tremendous bargain.


----------



## Honerabi

I've been using an inexpensive coffee mill that a girlfriend gifted me in college. It has been my go-to grinder for large quantities of coarse ground pepper for 50+ years. The handle is about 4" long, so plenty of leverage. At the top of the axis of the cylindrical mill is the adjustment, a threaded wheel with a U-shaped lock which fits over the wheel holding it in place with a securing acorn nut. It adjusts the space between the lower burrs. There is a metal cup that fits over the base. It is made of wood turned on a lathe. Have several Peugeots (major carpal tunnel), and some electric designs (still not enough pepper). A 20+lb green granite mortar and pestle works pretty well, but it seems to crush rather than shear the peppercorns. The ceramic burr Peugeot works pretty well on damp, grey sea salt. Have a Unicorn coming on Monday. The pepper cannon looks great, but is a little $$$. Kinu M47?


----------



## tcmx3

WildBoar said:


> That is dedicated collecting in a nutshell -- always be ready to strike when something exceptional comes up, and don't hem and haw over the price because: a) you will lose the opportunity, and b) a little ways down the road it will seem like a tremendous bargain.



Im still upset I talked myself out of a Collector's Choice 42


----------



## ceyllan

we use it, with traditional methods...


----------



## Migraine

Has anyone got any good recommendations for a UK based lad? The Atlas and Magnum are not that easy to get/much more expensive over here.

Would like both a pepper and salt mill, preferably under £50 each but as always with this forum I could be swayed by the right suggestion.


----------



## LostHighway

Migraine said:


> Has anyone got any good recommendations for a UK based lad? The Atlas and Magnum are not that easy to get/much more expensive over here.
> 
> Would like both a pepper and salt mill, preferably under £50 each but as always with this forum I could be swayed by the right suggestion.



Oliver Hemmings Spice Boy should be available for about £35. I believe the mechanism is ceramic so you could use it for both salt and pepper. It comes in various colors including black or white.


----------



## Migraine

Thanks. Not sure I'll get that one past the missus as I imagine she'll think it's fugly as hell but we'll see


----------



## DHunter86

Personally I love those from WMF at home, since they stand with the mill head facing upwards - less mess during storage. They have ceramic grind heads and come in a variety of materials. The plastic and glass ones used to go for 14.50 CHF (set of two) back in Switzerland during sales. Or 29 CHF regular pricing. 

Have replaced most of my mills (different pepper corns...) with them.


----------



## Migraine

DHunter86 said:


> Personally I love those from WMF at home, since they stand with the mill head facing upwards - less mess during storage. They have ceramic grind heads and come in a variety of materials. The plastic and glass ones used to go for 14.50 CHF (set of two) back in Switzerland during sales. Or 29 CHF regular pricing.
> 
> Have replaced most of my mills (different pepper corns...) with them.











Salt / Pepper Mill


The Spice Mill by WMF promises fresh grinding in an instant, thanks to its durable ceramic grinding mechanism and adjustable setting wheel from fine to coarse. An aroma protection lid protects the spice grinder's mechanism from moisture, too—all while preserving the full, flavorful aroma of the...




www.wmf.com





They have quite a few different ones. This one?


----------



## DHunter86

Nothing quite this fancy. Got these:









Trend Spice Mill Set 2-piece, grey


The Trend Spice Mill Set by WMF promises fresh grinding in an instant, thanks to durable ceramic grinding mechanisms and adjustable setting wheels from fine to coarse. Aroma protection lids protect the spice grinders' mechanisms from moisture, too—all while preserving the full, flavorful aroma...




www.wmf.com





But they do have fancy wood or metal editions of these as well.


----------



## Migraine

Are ceramic mechanisms the way to go? These look quite nice but they are steel mechanisms.









Home Page






millstonemills.com





(The classic ones, the chess piece ones look a bit daft IMO)


----------



## Campbell

Who wants to volunteer to try this one out?

Moulin Pepper Grinder


----------



## Campbell




----------



## tcmx3

Migraine said:


> Has anyone got any good recommendations for a UK based lad? The Atlas and Magnum are not that easy to get/much more expensive over here.
> 
> Would like both a pepper and salt mill, preferably under £50 each but as always with this forum I could be swayed by the right suggestion.



Puegot is a European brand, no? You're not going to win any grinding race but I think the quality of the ground pepper is quite high.


----------



## Helicon

Migraine said:


> Has anyone got any good recommendations for a UK based lad? The Atlas and Magnum are not that easy to get/much more expensive over here.
> 
> Would like both a pepper and salt mill, preferably under £50 each but as always with this forum I could be swayed by the right suggestion.



The Peugeot 'U Select' Paris mills have worked very well for me, as their finest settings are finer than anything I can get from a Magnum. They're relatively slow going, sure, but the grinding mechanisms are smooth and won't clog unless you're using absolutely enormous peppercorns (>6 mm). Even then, a quick shake usually sets things right again.






Peugeot" Paris Pepper Mill, Wood, Brown, 18 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


Peugeot" Paris Pepper Mill, Wood, Brown, 18 cm: Peugeot" Paris Pepper Mill, Wood, Brown, 18 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Migraine

tcmx3 said:


> Puegot is a European brand, no? You're not going to win any grinding race but I think the quality of the ground pepper is quite high.



This is true, the reviews in this thread for them just seemed slightly hit and miss.

I think I'm just going to go for those millstone ones. I'll let you all know if they're any good.


----------



## Honerabi

Migraine said:


> Are ceramic mechanisms the way to go? These look quite nice but they are steel mechanisms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millstonemills.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The classic ones, the chess piece ones look a bit daft IMO)



IMHO not much volume output from ceramic burrs. I have one in a Peugeot grey salt mill. Unavoidable because of the corrosion issue re. salt vs metal. I have to clean it out often, as the salt crystallizes in the burr. Love the grey sea salt though.
For mass production of ground pepper, re-purposed coffee grinders are the way to go. I prefer just slightly cracked for my steaks. I have an ancient one that uses steel burrs (non-stainless). Wanted to try out the Unicorn Magnum+, but read a review that it craps out after a year or so. Considering the Kinu M47, but the price is a bit brutal. They offer a drip coffee hardened steel burr. 
I like the ones with the crank rather than a knob. Carpal tunnel, arthritis, old age, and all of that :-(


----------



## Migraine

Honerabi said:


> I have to clean it out often, as the salt crystallizes in the burr. Love the grey sea salt though.


They say on the website for those millstone mills I linked that this is caused by damp salt. Try drying the salt out before putting it in and see if it helps? I guess low temp in the over for a while or something, idk?


----------



## Honerabi

Migraine said:


> They say on the website for those millstone mills I linked that this is caused by damp salt. Try drying the salt out before putting it in and see if it helps? I guess low temp in the over for a while or something, idk?


I just deal with the damp grey sea salt. I like the flavor as is. Have to find out whether heating it to drive out the moisture changes the flavour. I have various types of fleur d'sel, the brut seems to be the best, but doesn't have the flavour of the grey. The red salt from Jodhpur, IN is good. It has ground brine shrimp mixed in. Am into the Maldon smoked salt now. They provide a plastic grinder. Not much into the pink Himalayan salt other than for lamps.


----------



## Jovidah

I have the same problem with grey salt clogging up even ceramic mills. I thought it was just because I was using el-cheapo Ikea mills, but your explanation makes more sense. But I don't want to give up the grey salt; taste is just better.
I'm actually kind of surprised grey salt isn't mentioned more in the realm of foodies or even on this forum. It's a pain to grind it (still looking for a cheap source of fine grey salt; can only find coarse), but I prefer it taste wise over any of the fancy salts I've tried.


----------



## Migraine

I have grey salt too. I will try drying it in the oven before putting it in the mill (once it arrives) and report back here how it goes.


----------



## tcmx3

@Jovidah San Francisco Salt Company offers fine (and coarse) grey sea salt and fleur de suel. to me 18 dollars for 5lbs is a good deal, it's actually cheaper than Maldon at that price and near as makes no difference the same as Diamond Crystal

yes I agree grey is amazing. not sure I prefer to Maldon though.

I would never spend Kinu money on a pepper grinder, btw. there are things like 1zpresso that are good enough for pepper, IMO, especially if you're going to cook the pepper after grinding (something I do less and less these days, where possible). for coffee, well I mean I have a comandante and a forte BG so yeah sure but prolly not for pepper.


----------



## esoo

Never tried grey salt. My salt mill has Himalayan pink salt in it and it is pretty good. 

My Peugeot pepper mill that I've had for about 5 years is grinding well but the beech ring at the bottom for the U-select ring is starting to crack


----------



## Jovidah

@tcmx3 Thanks for the suggestion... but I'm in the EU.  
If I order salt from the US it's probably gonna cost its weight in silver by the time it gets here...

I use the simple plain bags of La Baleine grey salt. For some curious reason they simply don't offer a fine version. I'm half considering starting an email campaign to pressure them into selling it. It's really a lost opportunity too, I'm sure that if they could get people to actually try it it would really sell but the requirement of grinding it (due to the super coarse way they sell it) would put off most potential customers.

To me I can understand the appeal of Maldon from a texture perspective, but flavor wise I really prefer grey.


----------



## btbyrd

Salt grinders are stupid.


----------



## Jovidah

Try salting your food with salt grains several mm's in size. It just doesn't work. Though I admit I only grind it because I haven't ever been able to find the salt I like (taste-wise) in fine form for an acceptable price.


----------



## Michi

Campbell said:


> Who wants to volunteer to try this one out?
> 
> Moulin Pepper Grinder


I have the Moulin. It works extremely well, from extra-coarse to ultra-fine, and it produces a _lot_ of pepper very quickly.


----------



## Migraine

Iron-Mills | Quality Cast Iron Salt & Pepper Mills | UK Made


Tired of cheap mills that don't last? You need Iron-Mills - Professional kitchenware that you can trust! FREE SHIPPING, UK MADE, 10 YEAR WARRANTY.




iron-mills.co.uk





Just stumbled across this. Can't decide what I think.


----------



## Campbell

@Michi I am impressed. I guess it is worth the $320 price tag?

I have had a unicorn magnum for years and it does a good job other than the fact that pepper goes everywhere in the cabinet. I am also in line for the Kickstarter Pepper Cannon but was recently thinking about going a different direction and trying out a cast iron spice grinder. Food52 had one that looked good but it is currently out of stock. Anyone have experience with one?









Frieling Cast Iron Spice Grinder with Beechwood Lid, Black


Frieling's cast iron spice grinder lets you customize your desired coarseness thanks to the inner cup’s bottom ridges (and stores the leftovers, too).




food52.com


----------



## Campbell

Migraine said:


> Iron-Mills | Quality Cast Iron Salt & Pepper Mills | UK Made
> 
> 
> Tired of cheap mills that don't last? You need Iron-Mills - Professional kitchenware that you can trust! FREE SHIPPING, UK MADE, 10 YEAR WARRANTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron-mills.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stumbled across this. Can't decide what I think.


They look interesting. Not sure what I think about them either. The edges are so sharp they look like they were conceived in CAD. A little bit more chamfering would be nice. Also don't love the branding at the bottom. I do like the anthracite grey and oyster white colors.


----------



## Michi

Campbell said:


> I guess it is worth the $320 price tag?


There can only be a subjective answer… Does it work five or ten times better than an ordinary mill? No. But it does work two or three times better that any mill I have ever used.
In terms of ergonomics and aesthetics, the mill is great, too. And refilled in five seconds flat.
To me, it was worth it. But I admit that it is an extremely extravagant purchase.


----------



## Campbell

@Michi A reasonable answer! Maybe I'll wait to see how this Pepper Cannon works out before I give the Weber a try.

Some years ago, my wife bought us a bunch of different tellicherry peppercorns (green, black, red, white). The fragrance and flavor that those little berries could produce just blew me away. Up until that point I had never experienced what real pepper could be. Along with my new found appreciation came the desire to find a pepper mill worthy of such a flavorful spice.

I agree with an earlier poster that the Magnum Unicorn feels cheap given the plastic housing, but it does produce a lot of pepper. The best flavor I have been able to generate though has been with a granite mortar and pestle.


----------



## valdim

The Peugeot wooden pepper mill - Peugeot Saveurs


Elegance, purity, authenticity and timelessness. With these shared values in mind, Peugeot has designed a wooden pepper mill, combining the nobility of the materials with its historical savoir-faire, rooted in tradition and imbued with modernity.




www.peugeot-saveurs.com


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Love my dail control Niche Zero coffee grinder 
It was not cheap either. For drip or espresso use it every day. Built so well it should last for decades. Hand grinding coffee days are over. Keep my old mill in case power goes out.

Admit like the Magnum because produces lots of pepper rather coarse. Figured a system for filling it quickly important because it goes through pepper quickly.


----------



## TM001

I will second or third the Atlas mills. I have two of them. They have a long handle which is easy on the wrist and adjustable grind although it was a bit of a pain for me to get the exact grind I wanted. But once I set it I have not changed it in years. Can generate a lot of pepper very quickly. I have had them for 15+ years with no problems.

All metal, heavy. Looks like made in Greece. They come in copper and brass finishes. Grinding mechanism is tool steel I believe. Don't recall where I bought mine but can find on Amazon.


https://www.amazon.com/Pepper-Mill-Imports-Atlas-Copper/dp/B0000DI5CC?th=1


----------



## Honerabi

btbyrd said:


> Salt grinders are stupid.


Too much iodine?


----------



## btbyrd

They just seem like a solution in search of a problem. It's not like salt has volatile flavor compounds that will disappear if the salt is "pre ground." There are so many good non-rock salts out there (by which I mean salt with grains of usable size, texture, and flavor) that milling salt down from big chunks seldom produces something of exceptional quality. The best finishing salts have crystals whose size and shape is a product of the production process. The glory of these salts is their texture, and I've yet to experience anything special from milled salt in this regard, no matter how the burrs in the grinder are set. For general cooking purposes, where the texture of these salt doesn't matter, there's no reason to use anything other than Diamond Crystal kosher salt; it's inexpensive, it's pure, and it is ideally shaped/sized to manipulate and dose out with your hands. It also dissolves quickly when making brines or seasoning soups. DC kosher will handle 95% or more of your kitchen salting duties, and once you've got a big box of that, you can invest in small amounts of fancier finishing and special-purpose salts with unique characteristics -- flakey Maldon salt, bonfire salt, Japanese salt harvested from seaweed, Thai fish sauce salt, fleur de sel, sel gris... the list goes on.


----------



## RockyBasel

I find maldon to be the best salt for me - it seems milder and I never seem to over-salt anything. I have tried fleur de sel but I have to be more careful about oversalting. Also with maldon, I can pinch the salt to be finer if needed

But all of this is personal
Preference- and yes, I have the Peugeot mill as well - every shop in Switzerland says they make the best pepper mills


----------



## Honerabi

Personal preference, the ultimate deciderer! I do use kosher salt for dessicating salmon and brines. I don't care to munch on large salt crystals. I prefer to mill the grey sea salt in the Peugeot mill. For me, it's just the right consistency and taste. Salt in ones' diet becomes an issue at some point. There seems to be a lot of inconsistency in the Peugeot mill grinds. I have several, and the 18" one doesn't put out much no matter what the setting. The metal burr coffee mills are no problem. I'm using Maldon right now, as it's a change from the gray sea salt. I do reach for the finely ground black salt (it's actually red) with the brine shrimp from India. In the Indian markets it's called black salt. Go figure.


----------



## Michi

Personally, I've never felt the need for a salt grinder. Instead, I have a few pots of salt on the shelf. Kosher, fine cooking salt, coarse cooking salt, sea salt flakes, and black salt. I find that far easier to use than a salt mill. I can just stick a teaspoon in and scoop out what I want, or take a pinch with my fingers. With a salt grinder, I find it much harder to the judge the amount.

The only time a salt grinder gets used in our house is at the table. But, even there, it's on the table more for show, to match the pepper grinder. People seem to reach for it very rarely, as opposed to the pepper grinder.


----------



## RockyBasel

Michi said:


> Personally, I've never felt the need for a salt grinder. Instead, I have a few pots of salt on the shelf. Kosher, fine cooking salt, coarse cooking salt, sea salt flakes, and black salt. If find that far easier to use than a salt mill. I can just stick a teaspoon in and scoop out what I want, or take a pinch with my fingers. With a salt grinder, I find it much harder to the judge the amount.
> 
> The only time a salt grinder gets used in our house is at the table. But, even there, it's on the table more for show, to match the pepper grinder. People seem to reach for it very rarely, as opposed to the pepper grinder.


In Denmark or one of the Nordic countries - salt always seems to be left on the table either with a little spoon, or in a dish where you grab a pinch. Sometimes they will serve two types of salt - a black Smokey one or chili infused salt, and a white salt.

Salt grinders are nowhere to be seen

I think it’s better that way too - personal preference

Mills for pepper in my view


----------



## daddy yo yo

In my humble opinion the Alessi MP0210 pepper mill is the best out there. I don’t care how it looks but I have only the best experience with this pepper mill. Adjustable from very fine to very coarse, a feature where many other pepper mills out there fail...


----------



## Chopper88

Sheesh I had to look that up, it reminds me of something totally different... 

Also a Peugeot here, I think it's about 25 years old, has been dropped, cracked and glued back together 10/15 years ago, still going strong. 

It's also interesting to read it takes people some time to dial in grind sizes etc. 
I've never given it much thought, just loosen it up for coarse when eating a steak and tighten it down when seasoning a sauce  it changes almost with every use.


----------



## Honerabi

Historically salt vaults have been used. You can see them on eBay antiques. Some of them get quite elaborate. The problem I've found is that the salt absorbs water, and forms a crust or cakes up. They usually come with a spoon, so you could use that to break it up. Should note that most of these specialty salts do not contain iodine, which is needed. Keep that Leslie's on the table! There are salt shakers that have rice grains mixed with the salt to absorb water.
For the pepper discussion, I found this link to tellicherry peppercorns. They offer a nice stainless steel/ceramic burr mill. 








Tellicherry Pepper, Spices, Modern Mills, Aprons | Reluctant Trading


Extraordinary Tellicherry Black Peppercorns, Icelandic Flake Sea Salt, premium fresh spices from India, authentic chai. Modern pepper mills, grinders. Chef aprons, server bistro waist aprons for men, women. Unique gourmet gifts. Supplier to award-winning restaurants. Retail and wholesale too.




reluctanttrading.com


----------



## coxhaus

In my area you cannot keep salt out as we have high humidity and salt melts together. I keep my salt in jars and small containers.

I buy red (black) pepper corns by themselves I love crushed red pepper corns on my eggs in the morning. I use mortar and pestle on the red pepper corns. They have such a nice taste and the flavor is kind of sweet compared with black pepper.

Black pepper wise I am only using one we bought from William Sonoma years ago. I am watching this thread and thinking about it.

PS
My salt clumps not melts as one big mess.


----------



## swarfrat

Anybody recognize the coffee grinder AB is using for his pepper drill?


----------



## TM001

I also keep salt out in small ceramic dishes, one for me while cooking and one or two at table for people to grab a pinch of.

I also am in high humidity area, Coastal Georgia, when the salt starts clumping I just rub it apart or put it in a mason jar and shake it to separate. My salt never truly melts into a big mass though just clumps.


----------



## DavidPF

podzap said:


> As was said in the other thread, going "HI-FI" on pepper mills is a solution in search of a problem.


The only "hi-fi" we need in pepper mills is what's missing from many factories' quality control departments. A huge percentage of the pepper mills sold are just poorly designed and poorly built, and getting those off the shelves would matter a lot more than the next clever trick. I'm no engineer, and the fact that _even I_ can look at many pepper mills and explain why they're going to work poorly or are likely to break is really saying something.


----------



## DavidPF

TM001 said:


> I also am in high humidity area, Coastal Georgia, when the salt starts clumping I just rub it apart or put it in a mason jar and shake it


Every salt bowl should have its own teeny tiny potato masher.


----------



## coxhaus

I can't edit my post above but I use Pink peppercorns on my eggs not Red. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## TheVincenzo

swarfrat said:


> Anybody recognize the coffee grinder AB is using for his pepper drill?



It's called the Traveler II coffee grinder, but it looks like its discontinued. Just look up travel coffee grinder or manual coffee grinder on Amazon. My only real recommendation would be to get one with external adjustments. The one I have uses the screw style adjustment like regular pepper mills. It works, but dialing in my grind size takes a bit of trial and error.

Maybe something along these lines:

Amazon.com: Manual Coffee Grinder - Hand Coffee Mill with Ceramic Burrs 6 Adjustable Settings - Portable Hand Crank (Straight): Kitchen & Dining 

Amazon.com: Manual Coffee Grinder - Hand Coffee Mill with Conical Ceramic Burrs 15 Adjustable Settings - Portable Hand Crank Extra Bonus Cap: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Lycanit

I use a peugeot grinder


----------



## swarfrat

Thanks, *TheVincenzo*!


----------



## MarcelNL

Digging up an old thread

Since I found a great source for pepper I found that I'm now running into the problem that none of the 5 pepper mills (three different makers) work properly as the size of the pepper corns is simply too large.
I keep a couple of different peppers at 'hand' to be able to pick the right one for the purpose, if a new 'one grinder to rule them all' unloads and loads easily I'll happily only use that precious one. 

from what I read (again) it's going to be either the Unicorn magnum or the Mannkitchen pepper cannon, or a Linn Weber or another coffee grinder....if not for that fact that an external crank type was ruled out by my sign other half.

Is there another option I'm missing? I'm looking for a decent yield, non unimodal grind (or I can put my backup electric espresso grinder, a Mazzer Super Jolly to work) sizeable (home use) hopper volume, adjustable but not changing grind size.

Pro Unicorn is the price, against it the plastic sex toy look
Pro Mannkitchen is the aluminum build, against it the price tag 

Ultimately price is not the major issue as I believe in buy once....but it's a hurdle in my mind I need to step over... 

Any other contenders I need to have a look at?


----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> Digging up an old thread
> 
> Since I found a great source for pepper I found that I'm now running into the problem that none of the 5 pepper mills (three different makers) work properly as the size of the pepper corns is simply too large.
> I keep a couple of different peppers at 'hand' to be able to pick the right one for the purpose, if a new 'one grinder to rule them all' unloads and loads easily I'll happily only use that precious one.
> 
> from what I read (again) it's going to be either the Unicorn magnum or the Mannkitchen pepper cannon, or a Linn Weber or another coffee grinder....if not for that fact that an external crank type was ruled out by my sign other half.
> 
> Is there another option I'm missing? I'm looking for a decent yield, non unimodal grind (or I can put my backup electric espresso grinder, a Mazzer Super Jolly to work) sizeable (home use) hopper volume, adjustable but not changing grind size.
> 
> Pro Unicorn is the price, against it the plastic sex toy look
> Pro Mannkitchen is the aluminum build, against it the price tag
> 
> Ultimately price is not the major issue as I believe in buy once....but it's a hurdle in my mind I need to step over...
> 
> Any other contenders I need to have a look at?



smash them up in a mortar.

distinctly non-unidmodal. also pretty good results practically IME.

I like the Unicorn and it's tough as nails. like insanely tough. it's not a beautiful object though.


----------



## MarcelNL

I do have a mortar, and like the result when doing larger batches but I hate the 'popcorning' (pepper corns flying around) when smashing up just a few....

Vote for the Unicorn is on the board!


----------



## btbyrd

The Unicorn is just fine. I wish it wasn't plastic, but whatever. I used to really want a Mannkitchen until I realized that I never really want or need my grinder to output more than the Unicorn does. I guess the one rare exception is when I make pastrami and need to grind a metric boatload of pepper, but then I find that using a coffee grinder is acceptable (so long as I sieve out the extra fine stuff). I got my 9" Unicorn on closeout for $20, and paying ten times as much for a Mannkitchen doesn't make sense for me. It's beautiful, it's well engineered, and it's probably everything I'd ever want in a pepper grinder. But it might also be too much of a good thing in terms of speed. And it's certainly too much of a bad thing in terms of price. Not to say that I think the price isn't justified... it totally is, given the materials and quality (judging from what I've seen online). But the Unicorn is great and inexpensive, even if it does have the "plastic sex toy look." Not a beautiful object, but it works so well I don't much care. If you've got unlimited funds, or if you love pepper more than life itself, or if you'd be comfortable selling a fancy (for a normal person) kitchen knife that you don't much use and then using those funds on a pepper grinder.... maybe Mannkitchen is right for you? Maybe. I vote Unicorn, especially if you can find a discount somewhere.

If you are keen to go the manual coffee grinder look, James Hoffmann has a great overview video of these grinders that may be of interest to you. I'd say that the Mannkitchen grinder seems to be much more like these grinders than it is like "run of the mill" pepper mills.


----------



## Campbell

If I'm blending spices I will often use a mortar and pestle but it is a less convenient method for getting a quick burst of freshly ground pepper. Had a unicorn for 5+ years and it was fine. Bought a pepper cannon and it was amazing. Threw away the unicorn and bought a second cannon.


----------



## btbyrd

And then there's that option.


----------



## MarcelNL

Campbell said:


> If I'm blending spices I will often use a mortar and pestle but it is a less convenient method for getting a quick burst of freshly ground pepper. Had a unicorn for 5+ years and it was fine. Bought a pepper cannon and it was amazing. Threw away the unicorn and bought a second cannon.


thanks for that insight, are you using the pepper cannon (s) at home? (I mean, the output, DOES seem a tad high for home use)


----------



## Campbell

I'm using it at home. Never had a problem with it putting out more pepper then intended. It's completely controllable. Turning the dial gives a nice tactile feedback.


----------



## tcmx3

Campbell said:


> If I'm blending spices I will often use a mortar and pestle but it is a less convenient method for getting a quick burst of freshly ground pepper. Had a unicorn for 5+ years and it was fine. Bought a pepper cannon and it was amazing. Threw away the unicorn and bought a second cannon.



I was seriously considering buying the thing but two things really turned me off:

the marketing is just heinously stupid
I asked the creator or at least dude making the money off it a question on social media about how it compared to my favorite, an old Peugeot I've had for years, and he didn't know anything about the burrs in it. excuse me but how do you release a 200 dollar pepper mill and not know how a PM grinder works? it's not a niche brand. it's literally the industry leader. 
anyway I was willing to overlook 1 but 2 made me ??? pretty hard. I dunno it just made me wonder how good can it be? if I were designing a product probably the first thing I would do is go and intimately learn the strengths and weaknesses of the competition but what do I know Im probably just not manly enough for it.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> I mean, the output, DOES seem a tad high for home use)


Says the guy with the backup Super Jolly


----------



## MarcelNL

I take my espresso serious....going without is NOT an option...


----------



## esoo

I keep a Peugeot select a grind on the table. I did find it a bit slow if I wanted to grind a lot, wasn't going to get the Pepper Cannon based on price and the Unicorn is hard to get in Canada. If find the Kuhn ratchet grind works not bad for higher home volume. Kuhn Rikon High Performance Ratchet Grinder, Black : Amazon.ca: Home


----------



## rocketman

I have several ;Unicorns in different sizes, and configurations..
I not only use normal black pepper, but also Madagascar pepper, chiltepin , then various black peppers from different locations I have traveled to, and bought local. 
A few years ago I called Unicorn, and talked to a nice lady who told me that they would be glad to mix the colors of the pieces, they also have an all white, in order for us to recognize at a glance the contents. Has worked just great, and I have no regrets.

However, what is the source of the giant pepper?? I am intrigued.


----------



## hendrix

I’ve had used this pepper mill for over 20 years but don’t recall and can’t find the manufacture on the mill anywhere.




Anyway, it’s still going strong. The only problem is that the thumbscrew on the bottom which adjusts the grind gradually loosens.

I was looking for an additional mill awhile back and found a recommendation on this thread for this Alessi:



I had no interest in getting it as I thought it was overpriced and thought the design was suggestively phunny. I made the mistake of showing it my wife and of course she loved it .

So no problems in over a year now. Easily adjustable and consistent grind. I will say the orifice to load the peppercorns is a little tight but I’m ok with it.


----------



## MarcelNL

Banasura is one of them but the , but I am using a couple of which some will clearly not ever fit a grinder (like Assam or Kampot pepper)...I'll happily grind those in the mortar.


----------



## Michi

I have the Weber Moulin and I’m very happy with it.


----------



## TheVincenzo

I remain firmly in the coffee grinder camp. A lot cheaper than the pepper cannon and it doesn't make a mess due to the cup attached to the bottom. Also, easier than any other pepper mill to create a measured amount of pepper since it grinds into a cup that you can then scoop out of with a measuring spoon. It you just want to add I quick bit then leave the cup off and grind above the food just like a traditional mill. The handle makes it easier to dispense pepper as well, much easier than spinning the top of a mill.


----------



## sansho

i challenge the idea that uneven grind distribution is desirable. _maybe_ in a few dishes, but certainly not generally.



podzap said:


> As a compromise to suit the masses, and they certainly do have a massive research and development department, OXO intentionally designs their pepper grinders with some "slop".



this is completely absurd. those grinders are not engineered to give a sloppy distribution. they're engineered to be cheap!

tight grind distributions (whether unimodal or bimodal) are harder and more expensive to get. no one buying a pepper mill in walmart wants to pay for that.


----------



## sansho

i've only ever used crappy pepper grinders, and now i want a good one.

i've narrowed it down to

unicorn magnum (or magnum plus)
anyone have a magnum plus? is the output faster, or is it mostly about greater storage capacity?

MÄNNKITCHEN pepper cannon
LWW WW Moulin
some kind of crank-job manual coffee grinder.
this could be a good way to go, but a nice manual grinder doesn't seem that much cheaper than the pepper cannon or moulin. also, nice ones can be even more expensive, lol.

questions...

*speed*: word on the street is the pepper cannon is faster than the magnum. how does the moulin compare to either?

*distribution*: is the particle size distribution on the moulin pretty tight? at least compared to normal grinders? i assume this to be the case, but i NEED to ask this before i pay $320. lol.

how does the magnum or pepper cannon fare in comparison?
*coarse grind*: follow up to the distribution question. what i really want out of a new grinder is a way to quickly get coarse cracked pepper with not a lot of fines. i already have ways to generate a shitload of coarse ground pepper very quickly (vitamix, blade-style electric coffee grinder (which is my spice grinder), etc), but i need to sift it. *how do the moulin, pepper cannon, and magnum do at the coarse / extra-coarse settings in terms of size distribution?* i don't need perfection, but i need something i don't have to sift.

*mess*: how are any of these options in terms of dumping pepper all over your counter? i mean when not using them.

i'm leaning towards the moulin right now...

thanks a lot, guys. and merry xmas.


----------



## sansho

hoping @Michi and @Campbell can chime in as moulin and pepper cannon "ambassadors".


----------



## josemartinlopez

I love old school metal pepper grinders, but was thinking of something for my parents' house. Any recommendations for an older cook or someone who is more of a klutz in the kitchen and needs the simplest, easiest tools?


----------



## daveb

Are you sure you're asking for a friend?


----------



## tcmx3

tbh Im actually pretty intrigued by the Moulin, though I might get the salt grinder. probably the biggest cooking related challenge I face right now is that I have and like to buy sel gris and it often comes in coarse form, but grinding it is PAINFULLY slow due to the moisture content. that said I have a Cole & Mason I use now, though with Maldon instead.

I trust Weber WAY more than Mannkitchen. Weber has a serious history in the coffee grinding game and is run by a former apple mechanical engineer (Weber) and at least at one point a guy from ILM was heavily involved too.


----------



## sansho

i don't get the point of salt grinders, but i've never tried sel gris, so maybe i don't know what i'm missing. will post a salt rant one of these nights when i'm good and drunk.


----------



## tcmx3

josemartinlopez said:


> I love old school metal pepper grinders, but was thinking of something for my parents' house. Any recommendations for an older cook or someone who is more of a klutz in the kitchen and needs the simplest, easiest tools?



just get the small unicorn.

again theyre built like tanks. ugly & not super beautifully machined either but they get the job done, hold a ton of pepper and crank out enough pepper for the vast, vast majority of people.


----------



## josemartinlopez

daveb said:


> Are you sure you're asking for a friend?


I don't actually own any pepper mills...


----------



## btbyrd

Sell all your Atlases, did you?


----------



## MarcelNL

for my case the external crank job type grinders are ruled out, so I guess I have decided to go with two unicorns (as swapping pepper mid grind is a nuisance) and see what gives. Should I not like those I'll go for the pepper cannon.

Thanks for all your insights!

Edit, not in stock and no idea when they may be back in stock...


----------



## Knivperson

If you want something from the old world, Peugeot here in Europe is very nice.


----------



## Migraine

The ones I bought from a few pages back are decent but not amazing.

I'm really tempted to go nuts and buy these:








The Mixed Set | Cast-Iron Salt & Pepper Mills | Iron-Mills


A mixed set of two luxury cast-iron salt and pepper mills in your choice of stylish colours. Professional kitchenware with crank handles and precision grinding




iron-mills.co.uk


----------



## Tristan

I have both the magnum unicorn plus as well as a Weber moulin, and the salt mill.
Of the three both magnum and moulin get used a lot. The salt is a bit of a white elephant for now.
Magnum has a greater random size dispersion, but both are pretty damn good.
If you want a more specific pepper particle size (I’ve always been ok with some variation) then I suggest Weber Workshops.

Else just get the one your budget and aesthetic prefers. They are both more than capable. It’s like the $500 vs $900 gyuto discussion. Function is already sorted.

The Weber feels indestructible. While the plastic magnum actually seems to BE indestructible.
I just load mine with different peppers and call it a day


----------



## noj

Here's mine, a re-purposed old coffee grinder.


----------



## podzap

sansho said:


> i challenge the idea that uneven grind distribution is desirable. _maybe_ in a few dishes, but certainly not generally.
> 
> 
> 
> this is completely absurd. those grinders are not engineered to give a sloppy distribution. they're engineered to be cheap!
> 
> tight grind distributions (whether unimodal or bimodal) are harder and more expensive to get. no one buying a pepper mill in walmart wants to pay for that.



You wouldn't know absurd if it jumped up and smacked you in the face with your mothers loose flab.


----------



## MarcelNL

Knivperson said:


> If you want something from the old world, Peugeot here in Europe is very nice.


I own a few, have gone through more and began to hate them...adjustment is wonky, it takes forever to grind more than a few corns and the setting wanders while grinding.


----------



## Knivperson

MarcelNL said:


> I own a few, have gone through more and began to hate them...adjustment is wonky, it takes forever to grind more than a few corns and the setting wanders while grinding.


I agree, but it looks nice. Very european - or french maybe?


----------



## MarcelNL

If you can live with a French car a Peugeot pepper mill is suited for you, I tried both and switched brands...


----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> I own a few, have gone through more and began to hate them...adjustment is wonky, it takes forever to grind more than a few corns and the setting wanders while grinding.



Ill agree on the first two points (though I mostly cook just for myself so the low output is kinda whatever) but I dont think my PM grind setting has ever moved on me. to be fair my dad has the kind where there isnt the ring on the bottom and that one does wander.


----------



## MarcelNL

done, one pepper cannon ordered...


----------



## BoSharpens

For a small amount of ground pepper (one for the table for instance), a small 3" ID mortar lets me grind up a dozen pepper corns with my hand over the mortar with the pestel thru my fingers by first lightly pressing or tapping the pepper corns to shatter them and they don't fly out of the bowl and then quick around-the-circle grinding to the fineness I need. All happens in less than a minute by hand. Or if you like real fine ground maybe two minutes. 

I also put in some other seeds like fennel occassionally.


----------



## MarcelNL

I use my mortar and pestle a lot for fennel seeds etc, I just do not like to use it for pepper as 'grind size control' is difficult and I find grinding while moving the mill over whatever I want to season more convenient...in the end both work, and it's a matter of preference.


----------



## new2brew

hendrix said:


> I’ve had used this pepper mill for over 20 years but don’t recall and can’t find the manufacture on the mill anywhere.
> View attachment 157569
> Anyway, it’s still going strong. The only problem is that the thumbscrew on the bottom which adjusts the grind gradually loosens.
> 
> I was looking for an additional mill awhile back and found a recommendation on this thread for this Alessi:
> View attachment 157570
> I had no interest in getting it as I thought it was overpriced and thought the design was suggestively phunny. I made the mistake of showing it my wife and of course she loved it .
> 
> So no problems in over a year now. Easily adjustable and consistent grind. I will say the orifice to load the peppercorns is a little tight but I’m ok with it.


The original maker of that pepper mill was “Perfex” from France. There are many knock-offs now. I too have that one (and still like it) and a “Magnum” for higher output


hendrix said:


> I’ve had used this pepper mill for over 20 years but don’t recall and can’t find the manufacture on the mill anywhere.
> View attachment 157569
> Anyway, it’s still going strong. The only problem is that the thumbscrew on the bottom which adjusts the grind gradually loosens.
> 
> I was looking for an additional mill awhile back and found a recommendation on this thread for this Alessi:
> View attachment 157570
> I had no interest in getting it as I thought it was overpriced and thought the design was suggestively phunny. I made the mistake of showing it my wife and of course she loved it .
> 
> So no problems in over a year now. Easily adjustable and consistent grind. I will say the orifice to load the peppercorns is a little tight but I’m ok with it.


----------



## sansho

huh. i think i just found another promising contender that hasn't been mentioned yet in this thread.

i'm a little fuzzy on the timeline, but originally there was Lyn Weber Workshops *(LWW) Moulin* grinder:











(i found these images in google image search searching for "LWW" Moulin)

since that time, LWW dissolved. Craig Lyn and Douglas Weber split for some reason.
Lyn made Craig Lyn Design Studio, and Weber went on to make Weber Workshops (WW).

so now there's the *WW Moulin* grinder, which has been discussed already in this thread:










*notice how it looks different from the original LWW Moulin*. it's not just the logo.

however, Craig Lyn Design Studio has its own offering that i think has not been discussed yet: the tragically named "*Standard Pepper Mill (SPM)*" (i guess Lyn feels he has evolved beyond search engines, lol)

you can read more about the Lyn SPM here










the WW Moulin and Lyn SPM clearly both derive from the LWW Moulin. all three look pretty similar. i wonder if there are any meaningful differences?

one thing that certainly caught my eye is the price tag.

*The Lyn SPM is priced at $250*, putting it between the $200 Männkitchen Pepper Cannon and the $320 WW Moulin.

idk guys, i think i might buy a Lyn SPM!


----------



## McMan

MarcelNL said:


> I own a few, have gone through more and began to hate them...adjustment is wonky, it takes forever to grind more than a few corns and the setting wanders while grinding.


My experience too.
I like Unicorn. Others are right that they're homely, but they work well.
IIRC they use Tre Spade mechanisms, which can be found in other peppermills too.


----------



## hendrix

Perfex - that’s it! Thanks. I don’t remember exactly where I purchased it nor exactly when. I noticed the current models have a “P” on the door to the pepper chamber but mine doesn’t. Did I get a knock-off? Then I found “Perfex” engraved on the underside of the arm. 

Can’t believe the current prices. Thanks again!


new2brew said:


> The original maker of that pepper mill was “Perfex” from France. There are many knock-offs now. I too have that one (and still like it) and a “Magnum” for higher output


----------



## Knivperson

MarcelNL said:


> If you can live with a French car a Peugeot pepper mill is suited for you, I tried both and switched brands...


I actually drive a Peugeot as well. Have 2 of them. Both horrendous.


----------



## MarcelNL

Knivperson said:


> I actually drive a Peugeot as well. Have 2 of them. Both horrendous.


by far the worst car I owned was a Renault, you know you're driving a lemon when the front desk staff at the garage know your name and license plate number by heart....that car needed a few days in the spa every month.


----------



## Receiver52

After many many years of Peugeot unhappiness, I just ordered the SPM. Will report back after I use it for a while.


----------



## ptolemy

I like this pepper mill https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SW4VPS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I have unicorn but it broke (the plastic near hole for the peppercorns) and it was always relatively hard to twist... 

better question is, what's the best automatic pepper and salt mill..


----------



## MarcelNL

ptolemy said:


> better question is, what's the best automatic pepper and salt mill..


 I was told by my GF that she would leave should I buy one of those ...


----------



## ptolemy

MarcelNL said:


> I was told by my GF that she would leave should I buy one of those ...



hah, not for me, but for my friends parents who are in their late 70's and can't turn them well


----------



## new2brew

Receiver52 said:


> After many many years of Peugeot unhappiness, I just ordered the SPM. Will report back after I use it for a while.


Definitely let us know.


----------



## Mingooch

I know this is my set of electric pepper/salt mills. Love them. Lasted a long time so far. Nice range of grind. Gourmet Pepper Grinder (peppermills.com)


----------



## Tristan

As you noticed LWW and WW seem to share designs. I think they have the same OEM steel cnc machining facility in Taiwan and a number of shared templates for their designs.
Only the EG1 and the Key grinders seem unique to WW.


----------



## sansho

LWW doesn't exist anymore (see my post)


----------



## TM001

ptolemy said:


> I like this pepper mill https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SW4VPS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I use similar one (8" Atlas pepper mill) and am very happy with it. It is all metal, grind size is adjustable, grinds very fast although grind size is a bit uneven. It has lasted me 15+ years and is in great shape.

I also have an Atlas with bottom catcher marketed as Turkish coffee grinder. I rarely use it as the grind size is small and it is slow.


----------



## Bernoulli

We have two, a Pewter Olde Thompson we've had for over 40 years and a Trudeau we've had for 10 years. Both work well. I have bought an Olde Thompson plastic grinder, but it failed quickly. The Trudeau is heavy and cost about $70 Australian


----------



## @ftermath

I’ve got the Weber and am happy with my purchase. It’s obviously over engineered which is a good thing imo. I like the ease of adjusting the grind and the relative accuracy/consistency of the settings. It’s a big plus for me that the cap is magnetically sealed and it’s very satisfying that you can just drop the top on and it falls into place. I prefer to keep my kitchen simple and having the ability to quickly access the pepper corns eliminates the need for me to have a separate bottle in the cabinet. I suppose most people would associate this feature with being easy to refill as well. This is one of those pieces of gear where the cost quickly outpaces the returns but if you value details and quality, it’s a great option.


----------



## Migraine

Iron-Mills | Quality Cast Iron Salt & Pepper Mills | UK Made


Tired of cheap mills that don't last? You need Iron-Mills - Professional kitchenware that you can trust! FREE SHIPPING, UK MADE, 10 YEAR WARRANTY.




iron-mills.co.uk





I bit the bullet and pre-ordered a pepper mill from here, due in stock end of January.

I will report back once I get it.


----------



## coxhaus

Migraine said:


> Iron-Mills | Quality Cast Iron Salt & Pepper Mills | UK Made
> 
> 
> Tired of cheap mills that don't last? You need Iron-Mills - Professional kitchenware that you can trust! FREE SHIPPING, UK MADE, 10 YEAR WARRANTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron-mills.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and pre-ordered a pepper mill from here, due in stock end of January.
> 
> I will report back once I get it.


I wonder if those are available in the US? That handle looks easy to turn.

PS
I am not sure I want all the pepper pieces to be the exact same size when grinding. I would like the taste to vary a little rather than monotone. I buy big jars of monotone pepper from Costco, all the same grind size. It works for brisket coating but when I use it for spice, I like the flavor to vary from bite to bite. My current grinder makes big pieces and small pieces. And I kind of like it. I do this with hot peppers when I cut them. I cut different sizes so the heat will vary. I think it makes a dish more interesting.

When it comes to coffee, I want a consistent grind but spice I am not so sure.


----------



## M1k3

I like some inconsistency in pepper pieces also. But not a huge range, especially when trying to grind finer.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

sansho said:


> huh. i think i just found another promising contender that hasn't been mentioned yet in this thread.
> 
> i'm a little fuzzy on the timeline, but originally there was Lyn Weber Workshops *(LWW) Moulin* grinder:
> 
> View attachment 157721
> 
> View attachment 157719
> 
> 
> (i found these images in google image search searching for "LWW" Moulin)
> 
> since that time, LWW dissolved. Craig Lyn and Douglas Weber split for some reason.
> Lyn made Craig Lyn Design Studio, and Weber went on to make Weber Workshops (WW).
> 
> so now there's the *WW Moulin* grinder, which has been discussed already in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 157718
> 
> View attachment 157720
> 
> 
> *notice how it looks different from the original LWW Moulin*. it's not just the logo.
> 
> however, Craig Lyn Design Studio has its own offering that i think has not been discussed yet: the tragically named "*Standard Pepper Mill (SPM)*" (i guess Lyn feels he has evolved beyond search engines, lol)
> 
> you can read more about the Lyn SPM here
> 
> View attachment 157717
> 
> View attachment 157728
> 
> 
> the WW Moulin and Lyn SPM clearly both derive from the LWW Moulin. all three look pretty similar. i wonder if there are any meaningful differences?
> 
> one thing that certainly caught my eye is the price tag.
> 
> *The Lyn SPM is priced at $250*, putting it between the $200 Männkitchen Pepper Cannon and the $320 WW Moulin.
> 
> idk guys, i think i might buy a Lyn SPM!



What a quality grinder must admit things like micro - ball bearings makes me weak in the knees


----------



## Sb1994

I have both the Weber and Craig lyn grinders. A few points
-they originally made manual coffee grinder - hg1
-they then moved into burr pepper grinders 
-Craig lyn and Weber decided to go separate ways but they still both sold the hg1 and other products they worked on together 
-Craig has a beautiful salt pig which is unique to lyn and his pepper grinder has a black ribbon around it
-Doug Weber released a set of salt and pepper grinder with a holder. Salt is all aluminum and the pepper is all black. Burrs are ceramic for salt to prevent corrosion
-I prefer the older model with the black ribbon for pepper instead of the all black
-for salt, only choice is doug webers ceramic burr salt mill
-I also have the doug weber holder
-have Craig lyn salt pig and a couple of hg1s hand grinders which are still back in San Jose area. Wife, kids and I just moved to Vegas a couple months ago
-best grinders I’ve had and they look spectacular
-cleaned Toyama earlier and took these grinder pics just now


----------



## Sb1994

Apologies for poor English/grammar in previous post. Woke up to get some water and this thread was so compelling that I had to respond 

~
Kikuichi Kasumi Usuba | Konosuke FM Gyuto, Sumiiro Petty | Masamoto Kiritsuke | Nenox S1 Gyuto, Deba, Paring | Shig Santoku | Toyama Gyuto | learning about Honyaki


----------



## mobiledynamics

Sb1994. I've been reading this thread. I think u pushed the decision to the edge


----------



## new2brew

I as well! I don’t know if I need uniform pepper, but it looks like fun getting there.


----------



## Sb1994

Lol. Thx. The Weber products (in any incarnation) are truly breathtaking in terms of functionality and design. In a weird way, the products remind me of the VW Phaeton trunk hinges - beautiful engineering but probably not needed for the majority of use cases  

PS was going to get this VW but got a used Audi S8 in 2003, ala the movie Ronin


----------



## sansho

bit the bullet and ordered a lyn spm


----------



## Sb1994

sansho said:


> bit the bullet and ordered a lyn spm




You’re gonna love it and nice move. Craig is a great guy as well and unsure if he’s actively doing any product development for additional products but his version of the mill is solid, also love his salt boat. Predict that once you use the pepper mill, you’ll want the salt mill (from Weber) as well


----------



## Receiver52

Craig says he has new products coming in. Not sure what. Supposed to get the SPM today.


----------



## Sb1994

Nice! Lemme know what you think


----------



## Keith Sinclair

It's an affection to want the best


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My affection goes back to charter fishing boat days looking for groups of birds feeding. The skipper had Steiner Marine Binoculars. I had only used cheap binocs before that. I could look for birds with the 10x50 had much success with no eyestrain. Went out & bought my own pair.

I'm older so know when toasters, water heaters,
Washing machines, Refrigerators would last for 50 years with easy repairs. Now it's planned failure production out of the cheapest materials they can get away with. Computer boards expensive repair.

I bought pants & shorts hangers had the wooden holders but the plastic clips would fall off & they had no holding power. Total crap.
I see them sold everywhere. I searched for quality & found woodlore hangers these are made in China too. Total quality they are built to last forever. They are only twice as much as the crap.



Take pepper grinders for the well made few their are hundreds of brands that don't work
You will get carpel tunnel twisting it to get pepper or cheap gears quit working. Have the smaller plastic magnum the gears are Italian & it cranks out volumes of pepper. One of the best for under 100.00. I know cooks that use them. Don't care for plastic around heat though.

Home use may use it with dishes on the stove but never leave it on stovetop. I've read reviews that say they are hard to fill. For a idiot maybe.
Lay on its side flexible cup for pepper pour in easy with out any pepper spilled. Since have the smaller model fill it often.


----------



## Sb1994

Totally agree with you on multiple fronts. It’s hard to convey value to some folks. Many of my friends around 50-55 years old still buy crap cuz of price. All good but they just don’t care about some things. And since the 70s or maybe afterwards, the marketing of products really made it tough to discern quality. In fact, what is quality? If a pepper mill spits out pepper, isn’t that quality….some would ask. In the end, for me at least, I kinda know what makes me happy and that’s what matters. I got into pepper mills then started to learn about the “criteria” for quality then by sheer coincidence found that the people who made my manual coffee grinder also made a damn nice pepper mill.


----------



## Sb1994

Here’s pics of one of the coffee grinders. In storage now cuz we moved to vegas but still best coffee grinder


----------



## blokey

This might be werid, I use a old Timemore coffee grinder as my pepper grinder, since I got much nicer coffee grinders. The dual bearing and steel burr beats out most pepper grinder as consistency and it's super easy to grind.


----------



## blokey

Sb1994 said:


> Here’s pics of one of the coffee grinders. In storage now cuz we moved to vegas but still best coffee grinder
> 
> View attachment 159105
> View attachment 159106
> View attachment 159107


HG-1 is such a beast...


----------



## Sb1994

Nice. May try. Once we move into house, will have more space. Now, it’s tough living in 1 bedroom apt with wife and twin girls. All good though but still tough


----------



## Migraine

Migraine said:


> Iron-Mills | Quality Cast Iron Salt & Pepper Mills | UK Made
> 
> 
> Tired of cheap mills that don't last? You need Iron-Mills - Professional kitchenware that you can trust! FREE SHIPPING, UK MADE, 10 YEAR WARRANTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron-mills.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and pre-ordered a pepper mill from here, due in stock end of January.
> 
> I will report back once I get it.


Huh, this just shipped.


----------



## MarcelNL

so much the better, the Pepper cannon I ordered was shipped Dec 30th and is 'in transit to its destination' ...it must be on the longest flight ever....Chicago to AMS is what? Some 7 hours coming this way, yet the tracking is now static for over a week.


Did I already say that patience is not my forte?


----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> so much the better, the Pepper cannon I ordered was shipped Dec 30th and is 'in transit to its destination' ...it must be on the longest flight ever....Chicago to AMS is what? Some 7 hours coming this way, yet the tracking is now static for over a week.
> 
> 
> Did I already say that patience is not my forte?



Im having some shipping issues myself rn & theyre really pissing me off tbh


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Several dudes by what I've seen last two pages
have ordered Craig Lyn pepper grinder at 250.00 pricy but just 50.00 more than Pepper 
Cannon another quality pepper grinder.


----------



## Sb1994

You guys will love it!

A couple pics with the mills.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sb1994 said:


> Nice. May try. Once we move into house, will have more space. Now, it’s tough living in 1 bedroom apt with wife and twin girls. All good though but still tough



Your surrounded by girls lucky you


----------



## JASinIL2006

Sb1994 said:


> Nice. May try. Once we move into house, will have more space. Now, it’s tough living in 1 bedroom apt with wife and twin girls. All good though but still tough



Twins! Lucky you! Our twins are 22 years old, but I still remember how it was when they were small. Fun, but exhausting. Good luck to you!


----------



## Sb1994

JASinIL2006 said:


> Twins! Lucky you! Our twins are 22 years old, but I still remember how it was when they were small. Fun, but exhausting. Good luck to you!




Nice. Cuz of money problems, wifey and I had kids after 12 years of marriage. Should have children in their 20s but have 9 y.o. Twin girls. In the end, am blessed


----------



## Migraine

My pepper mill has found it's way into the black hole that is Hermes.


----------



## Receiver52

Got the SPM yesterday. Making Cacio e Pepe for dinner tonight to christen it.


----------



## Michi

Migraine said:


> My pepper mill has found it's way into the black hole that is Hermes.


I don't get the reference. Can you explain?


----------



## MarcelNL

Hermes is a courier, I suppose the grinder is flying through misty mountains, without tracking....


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> Hermes is a courier, I suppose the grinder is flying through misty mountains, without tracking....


Ah, of course, thanks!


----------



## Sb1994

Receiver52 said:


> Got the SPM yesterday. Making Cacio e Pepe for dinner tonight to christen it.




Nice!

It’s been said that only the ephemeral is of lasting value but once you pick up the mills and use em - you’ll think otherwise  

Congrats man and great choice of dish. FYI, here’s a link to a version wife, daughters and I have tried.


----------



## Sb1994

Sorry but a couple more shots of the mill


----------



## copacetic

Migraine said:


> My pepper mill has found it's way into the black hole that is Hermes.


I'd like to know the verdict once it lands, if you could. Judging by the construction, at least it'll survive being launched over your fence by the Hermes courier. 
Considering going for the twin set of these, if I can sneak it past the finance dept.


----------



## Chips

Tristan said:


> As you noticed LWW and WW seem to share designs. I think they have the same OEM steel cnc machining facility in Taiwan and a number of shared templates for their designs.
> Only the EG1 and the Key grinders seem unique to WW.




This is incorrect


----------



## Migraine

copacetic said:


> I'd like to know the verdict once it lands, if you could. Judging by the construction, at least it'll survive being launched over your fence by the Hermes courier.
> Considering going for the twin set of these, if I can sneak it past the finance dept.


Yeah of course.


----------



## Jeff

Sb1994 said:


> Here’s pics of one of the coffee grinders. In storage now cuz we moved to vegas but still best coffee grinder
> 
> View attachment 159105
> View attachment 159106
> View attachment 159107


Brand? Model?


----------



## Jeff

Pabloz said:


> Well it finally happened...our pepper mill finally broke and now I'm looking for suggestions 'cause this is one of my wife's favorite kitchen toys. She absolutely loves the smell and taste of fresh ground Tellicherry/Malabar black peppercorn. I would love to get her one of the best...OH and cool looking as well...not too much to ask is it? May have to get 2...one for the pink himalayan salt unless there is something better for grinding that stuff.
> 
> Thanks y'all.


I see lots of great recommendations … but thy all come with a price.

I’m a pepper monkey, but usually not as extravagant as other suggestions mentioned here. William Bounds, Peugeot, etc.

I recently tried a Cole & Mason set that impressed me. I found the pair on sale for less than $50 US.

I can’t speak to longevity, bit for the price … I won’t mind replacing them.

I love the grind range. I can get them to grind to the level of “dust” … the finest grind I have ever experienced. At the course end … Pretty large “cracked” pepper is possible. Easy to adjust, and good grip for kitchen use with wet hands while looking great on a set dinner table.


----------



## new2brew

Jeff said:


> I see lots of great recommendations … but thy all come with a price.
> 
> I’m a pepper monkey, but usually not as extravagant as other suggestions mentioned here. William Bounds, Peugeot, etc.
> 
> I recently tried a Cole & Mason set that impressed me. I found the pair on sale for less than $50 US.
> 
> I can’t speak to longevity, bit for the price … I won’t mind replacing them.
> 
> I love the grind range. I can get them to grind to the level of “dust” … the finest grind I have ever experienced. At the course end … Pretty large “cracked” pepper is possible. Easy to adjust, and good grip for kitchen use with wet hands while looking great on a set dinner table.





Michi said:


> Ah, of course, thanks!
> 
> 
> Jeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see lots of great recommendations … but thy all come with a price.
> 
> I’m a pepper monkey, but usually not as extravagant as other suggestions mentioned here. William Bounds, Peugeot, etc.
> 
> I recently tried a Cole & Mason set that impressed me. I found the pair on sale for less than $50 US.
> 
> I can’t speak to longevity, bit for the price … I won’t mind replacing them.
> 
> I love the grind range. I can get them to grind to the level of “dust” … the finest grind I have ever experienced. At the course end … Pretty large “cracked” pepper is possible. Easy to adjust, and good grip for kitchen use with wet hands while looking great on a set dinner table.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the SS version of this set and agree, the pepper grinder handles my larger tellicherry pepper corns better than my other grinders
Click to expand...


----------



## new2brew

Jeff said:


> Brand? Model?


that is an hg1 from either Craig Lyn or Webber


----------



## Sb1994

Jeff said:


> Brand? Model?




Weber workshops
HG-1


----------



## Sb1994

new2brew said:


> that is an hg1 from either Craig Lyn or Webber




Exactly


----------



## new2brew

Sb1994 said:


> Nice!
> 
> It’s been said that only the ephemeral is of lasting value but once you pick up the mills and use em - you’ll think otherwise
> 
> Congrats man and great choice of dish. FYI, here’s a link to a version wife, daughters and I have tried.



Do you toast your pepper corns , then put them in your grinder?


----------



## Sb1994

new2brew said:


> Do you toast your pepper corns , then put them in your grinder?



I don’t for this grinder. 

But you do bring up good point in that sometimes it is useful to toast slices prior to using. 

For some dishes, will toast peppercorn, coriander pods, cloves, cardamom, etc slightly but then use mortar pestle to grind then use in dishes.


----------



## new2brew

Sb1994 said:


> I don’t for this grinder.
> 
> But you do bring up good point in that sometimes it is useful to toast slices prior to using.
> 
> For some dishes, will toast peppercorn, coriander pods, cloves, cardamom, etc slightly but then use mortar pestle to grind then use in dishes.


I only brought it up because both chefs in your video toast the pepper corns, obviously to bring out the oils. I thought that might be a little problematic (messy) for the grinder. Then I thought well mortar and pestlewhich negates grinder


----------



## Sb1994

new2brew said:


> I only brought it up because both chefs in your video toast the pepper corns, obviously to bring out the oils. I thought that might be a little problematic (messy) for the grinder. Then I thought well mortar and pestlewhich negates grinder




Exactly. Here’s one of mortar/pestles I love for peppercorns. Pic taken few months ago when we were packing for the move from San Jose area to Vegas.


----------



## new2brew

Sb1994 said:


> Exactly. Here’s one of mortar/pestles I love for peppercorns. Pic taken few months ago when we were packing for the move from San Jose area to Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159671


I have alot of mortar and pestles. I have never seen anything like that. What and where did you get that?


----------



## Sb1994

new2brew said:


> I have alot of mortar and pestles. I have never seen anything like that. What and where did you get that?



Unsure. Wife got for me couple years ago. I collect mortar pestles - fav kitchen tool. Lemme know if you have unusual ones please.


----------



## sansho

i could start a new thread, but... who makes a good mortar and pestle? either smooth porcelain type (like in chem labs) or rough stone type. i could see both being useful in cooking.


----------



## Sb1994

sansho said:


> i could start a new thread, but... who makes a good mortar and pestle? either smooth porcelain type (like in chem labs) or rough stone type. i could see both being useful in cooking.



Please do. Will post some old pics - but almost all equipment in storage now. Only have a couple items here :-(


----------



## new2brew

Sb1994 said:


> Unsure. Wife got for me couple years ago. I collect mortar pestles - fav kitchen tool. Lemme know if you have unusual ones please.


----------



## new2brew

Sb1994 said:


> Unsure. Wife got for me couple years ago. I collect mortar pestles - fav kitchen tool. Lemme know if you have unusual ones please.


----------



## Migraine

My iron mills pepper mill arrived today and it is absolutely spectacularly brilliant.

Obviously I don't know how it will hold up over time yet (I suspect very well) but on the basis of first impressions I cannot recommend it enough.


----------



## lasagna pe

Sb1994 said:


> Here’s one of mortar/pestles I love for peppercorns.


Whoa! That thing is cool/unusual! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Migraine said:


> My iron mills pepper mill arrived today and it is absolutely spectacularly brilliant.
> 
> Obviously I don't know how it will hold up over time yet (I suspect very well) but on the basis of first impressions I cannot recommend it enough.



The grinding gear looks good on that Iron Mill
Love this thread Going to end up getting
another pepper mill. 

My older Unicorn Magnum 5.75" is still going strong the plastic can get slippery during cooking. The reason works are all in the Italian 
gears.


----------



## Sb1994

lasagna pe said:


> Whoa! That thing is cool/unusual! Where'd you get it?



Can’t remember and wifey doesn’t even know but unusual for sure. Have a couple SE Asian ones too but like this one. After a west African one but probably costs more to ship it here. Maybe one day


----------



## MarcelNL

Italmill is one of the largest manufacturers of good quality grinder burrs, so it is to be expected you see loads of them used everywhere.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Growing up as a kid we had a pepper grinder made in Italy. Same grinder all those years till I left for Hawaii at age 19. I had a French Peugeot at work. The Italian gears in the Unicorn are clearly better.


----------



## Receiver52

The Unicorn Magnums are not going to be back in stock until mid this year. They can’t get parts apparently.

That’s one of the reasons I decided to go SPM. I’ve used this now a couple of times and the grind and rate of flow are amazing. It has 10 settings for grind but these are not actual defined steps. For example, you can seat it a quarter of the way between 6 and 7 and get a different grind than you would get at either 6 or 7 or at the mid point. So a very large variation in grinds. My only issue is that it can be very hard to turn at the higher settings but I’m still playing with it.


----------



## tcmx3

Receiver52 said:


> The Unicorn Magnums are not going to be back in stock until mid this year. They can’t get parts apparently.
> 
> That’s one of the reasons I decided to go SPM. I’ve used this now a couple of times and the grind and rate of flow are amazing. It has 10 settings for grind but these are not actual defined steps. For example, you can seat it a quarter of the way between 6 and 7 and get a different grind than you would get at either 6 or 7 or at the mid point. So a very large variation in grinds. My only issue is that it can be very hard to turn at the higher settings but I’m still playing with it.



are you sure the burrs are completely clear?

if you arent, I would *not* try and adjust them. I like to flip the grinder upside down, twist it to ensure theyre clear, then adjust. if theyre difficult to adjust with the burrs clear that's... interesting. definitely possible just not something Id expect


----------



## sansho

Receiver52 said:


> The Unicorn Magnums are not going to be back in stock until mid this year. They can’t get parts apparently.



thanks for letting us know. i was curious about that.



Receiver52 said:


> That’s one of the reasons I decided to go SPM.



same



Receiver52 said:


> My only issue is that it can be very hard to turn at the higher settings but I’m still playing with it.



hard to crank or hard to adjust the grind setting?


----------



## Receiver52

Hard to crank. Setting grind is ok. i‘ve put it upside down and shaken it to clear the grinders and it’s good. It’s hard to grind but not surprising given that I’m testing it on the coarsest setting. It’s certainly not as easy to grind as my old Peugeot although far coaster grind.

I sent a message to Craig to get his comments.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

*Bang for the Buck Unicorn Magnums are a good buy. *When I was teaching knife sharpening at culinary school noticed a few at the school. One of instructors told me they are becoming 
popular in Hotel kitchens.


----------



## noj

Mine ..

Standard Trenton and Granite (Thai, not sure brand)


----------



## MarcelNL

Receiver52 said:


> Hard to crank. Setting grind is ok. i‘ve put it upside down and shaken it to clear the grinders and it’s good. It’s hard to grind but not surprising given that I’m testing it on the coarsest setting. It’s certainly not as easy to grind as my old Peugeot although far coaster grind.
> 
> I sent a message to Craig to get his comments.


You'd expect the turning to become more hard with finest setting as the burrs 'have to do more work', it works that way with espresso grinders and after all the SPM has it's heritage there and the burr set more than likely is a generic one.


----------



## KilgoreTrout

The only pepper mill that is allowed in any kitchen I frequent home or work, Peugeot. Now and forever the best pepper mill on earth. Just my ¢.02 

I like my classics, I’m not into new fangled and these are a staple in Michelin kitchens. I used my first Peugeot working at Le Bernardin from ‘01-‘03


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Used Peugeot at work did the job. Thumbscrew on top after a while doesn't work to well adjusting grind. Just left it on semi coarse. Still have it the grinding gears have a lion stamped on it. Wood was so dirty from work, took 409 & scrub pad to clean it.


----------



## MarcelNL

My current crop, eagerly awaiting to be decommissioned once the USPS banana barge finally arrives somewhere this year...it's safe to say I tested a few options, none of them work adequately given my apparent lack of patience.


----------



## Migraine

Guys I honestly cannot speak highly enough of the Iron Mills pepper mill. The thing feels like it will easily outlive me and it absolutely rains pepper.

If you're in the market for one and are happy with a manual grinder as opposed to an electric one - and getting it from the UK to wherever you are is not prohibitively painful - I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## MarcelNL

Migraine said:


> Guys I honestly cannot speak highly enough of the Iron Mills pepper mill. The thing feels like it will easily outlive me and it absolutely rains pepper.
> 
> If you're in the market for one and are happy with a manual grinder as opposed to an electric one - *and getting it from the UK to wherever you are is not prohibitively painful* - I wouldn't think twice.


which for most of the world means 'if you happen to live in the UK'


----------



## Migraine

Hey man at least you guys have every country BUT the UK to buy from. For us it's like...only the UK now. Brexit SUCKS.


----------



## WiriWiri

Migraine said:


> Guys I honestly cannot speak highly enough of the Iron Mills pepper mill. The thing feels like it will easily outlive me and it absolutely rains pepper.
> 
> If you're in the market for one and are happy with a manual grinder as opposed to an electric one - and getting it from the UK to wherever you are is not prohibitively painful - I wouldn't think twice.



Stop. You’ve sold it to me already - looks bloody lovely. I‘m just holding off until next month after Xmas and the Kamon tax bill, plus there’s no immediate availability. You’re not helping my restraint

I hate this place and its ever helpful bunch of posters sometime. There should be protection against stuff like this - selling upmarket kitchen devices to a vaguely obsessive bunch of knife nerds seems exploitative, like shooting particularly slow fish in an undersized barrel.


----------



## MarcelNL

Migraine said:


> Hey man at least you guys have every country BUT the UK to buy from. For us it's like...only the UK now. Brexit SUCKS.


Agree, Brexit sucks...there already have been plenty of occasions where I stopped in my tracks buying something from the UK to find it much further away but still coming out cheaper and likely faster.


----------



## MarcelNL

yeah Brexit indeed sucks, I hate it too!


----------



## WiriWiri

MarcelNL said:


> yeah Brexit indeed sucks, I hate it too!



I agree with (both of) you. Brexit has brought absolutely no advantages and a whole load more tax pain to me. Wank


----------



## Greenbriel

Great thread, I've been in the market for new grinders. After reading through everything here I was excited to grab a Unicorn Magnum Plus but as others noted they don't seem to be on sale anywhere currently. Would LOVE one or more of the high-high end mills (jealous @Michi!) but current budget does not allow, so ended up with a couple of the Kuhn Rikon regular (non-vase) crank grinders and I'm very happy! Like their awesome value peelers I'm sure they won't last forever, but at $24 a pop that's OK. 

Got one each for black and white pepper. They'll be easy to use with oily hands—I thought the handle would be rotated but it cranks back and forth, which I didn't realize but explains the name —and they put out more than enough pepper for my needs. Second picture is five cranks of one of these vs. five cranks of my old wooden no-name jobs. 

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## wombat

Why did I click on this thread? Until now I was happy with my current grinder, the main feature of which is that it's comically large.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

MarcelNL said:


> Agree, Brexit sucks...there already have been plenty of occasions where I stopped in my tracks buying something from the UK to find it much further away but still coming out cheaper and likely faster.



All you hear in the news Prince William sex scandal. That abused teenager already got large amount of hush money. Now older didn't hush.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Back to grinders the reason SPM is harder to grind maybe because the grinding gears are larger than the normal grinder loading more pepper at once. That's the case of the Unicorn it cranks out volumes of pepper with one turn, there is more resistance when grinding a larger volume of pepper. Most grinders have much smaller gears that only allow fewer pepper corns therefore easier to turn.


----------



## coxhaus

My wife bought these for Christmas as she thought they looked nice. She wanted them different sizes so it would be easy to tell which is pepper and which is salt. They don't put out large quantities but they work. When I want a large amount of pepper for meat like a brisket, I don't want to have to grind it. It takes too long. I buy a large container of cracked pepper so I can use a 1/4 cup or more for the brisket. If I am doing multiple meats then I may use 1/2 cup of black pepper or more.
I use mixed pepper corns in my grinder any way. I like black, white, green, and red pepper corns in my grinder.

I like pink pepper corns on my eggs in the morning but I don't think any grinder will work with pink pepper corns. I have to use a mortar & pestle.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Those are stylish Peugeot mills.


----------



## wombat

For the SPM owners, how would you rate the output? By all reports the grind is very consistent, but what about the volume?


----------



## wombat

In any event, this is the result of reading this thread. Now I need a dedicated grinder.


----------



## MarcelNL

Believe me, pepper is yet another rabbit hole ;-) you'll love good quality and not stale pepper!
I have approximately 12 sorts of pepper in stock these days....

Many pepper mills do not work well with larger pepper corns, so test fly before you buy!

In any case, SHOULD you decide for the pepper cannon, avoid USPS....the the thing is in transit for a full month now and no sign of it showing up anytime soon.


----------



## wombat

Hope it turns up for you soon. I think there’s one of them in my future


----------



## Luftmensch

It might be useful to be aware... USPS is suspending _some_ services to _some_ countries:



https://www.usps.com/international/mail-shipping-services.htm



@wombat; it seems that all but the most expensive USPS services to Australia have been suspended. 
@MarcelNL; that could be affecting you as well!


----------



## wombat

@Luftmensch you’re right, I just had a knife shipped from the States and USPS would only do priority service.


----------



## MarcelNL

The damn thing is that I assumed, and that is where things started to go wrong...that USPS first class package international meant something and did not research any delivery guarantees (of which there are none),.

I was probably overtaken by the for me still not so usual US habit of inflating marketing lingo and should gone for the hyper-premium-ultra-supa-dupa-valet-experience service or simply have it picked up by World Courier...


----------



## WiriWiri

Luftmensch said:


> It might be useful to be aware... USPS is suspending _some_ services to _some_ countries:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usps.com/international/mail-shipping-services.htm
> 
> 
> 
> @wombat; it seems that all but the most expensive USPS services to Australia have been suspended.
> @MarcelNL; that could be affecting you as well!



That is one weird list of countries that USPS is suspending services to. I do appreciate that services to remote, somewhat underdeveloped destinations may be affected - cutting commercially inconsequential/argumentative irrelevancies like Vanuata, Soloman Islands, Syria, Mongolia, Australia, Turkmenistan and France seems just about about understandable in a Covid context. But Germany and Spain? They’re taking the mick surely.

Anyway, I think I may have found the first post Brexit advantage of living in the UK. We’re a pissy little island that conveniently speaks English, easy for courier deliveries from the US- in your face EU!


----------



## Michi

WiriWiri said:


> cutting commercially inconsequential/argumentative irrelevancies like Vanuata, Soloman Islands, Syria, Mongolia, Australia, Turkmenistan and France


Thank you for classifying us in the same category is Vanuatu, Syria, and Mongolia. I guess we'll have to keep that in mind next time the UK goes to war…


----------



## Dgilks

Michi said:


> Thank you for classifying us in same category is Vanuatu, Syria, and Mongolia. I guess we'll have to keep that in mind next time the UK goes to war…



Don’t forget Turkmenistan!


----------



## Michi

Dgilks said:


> Don’t forget Turkmenistan!


Ah, yes, thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## Luftmensch

WiriWiri said:


> That is one weird list of countries that USPS is suspending services to.



There is a reasonably popular forum in Australia called Whirlpool. Many (most?) of the discussions are about consumer issues. One credible sounding member hypothesised cost as an issue.

The argument is something along the lines of: USPS is a price controlled government service (as is AusPost). Neither USPS nor AusPost run their own fleet of aircraft (like DHL or FedEx). Both purchase freight space from other commercial operators. Since there are a limited number of flights running between America and Australia, demand for freight space on those flights is high. Given they cant pass the costs on to consumers, suspending/cancelling an unprofitable route is sensible.

I dont know if it is true... but it sounds plausible. Some people are also saying that AusPost is crumbling because of staff shortages due to Covid... This is likely true... but I am sure AusPost has the capacity to buffer incoming mail/parcels. While I imagine this would lead to delays on our end, I dont see why USPS would cancel services because of it. 

Its true; Australia and New Zealand are in strange company for international mail service suspensions. But we are far away!! As I understand it, USPS is has suspended its money-back guarantee on 'date-certain' delivery to many other countries (but are still running the service). This is unfortunate but reasonable given the inevitable delays Covid has created around the world....


----------



## Luftmensch

MarcelNL said:


> The damn thing is that I assumed, and that is where things started to go wrong...that USPS first class package international meant something and did not research any delivery guarantees (of which there are none),.
> 
> I was probably overtaken by the for me still not so usual US habit of inflating marketing lingo and should gone for the hyper-premium-ultra-supa-dupa-valet-experience service or simply have it picked up by World Courier...



Glad I am not the only one who finds the names for the tiers of service funny: _Priority Mail Express International _and _Priority Mail International_ 

One is a priority and they are going to deliver it quickly... the other one is a priority but nobody is in a rush to deliver it!

Then there is _First-Class Package International Service_. I guess this one is neither a priority or fast... but they treat the package well? Perhaps it gets a bigger seat and a wine list. Which gets me to thinking... do the high priority services get second class treatment? 

I am not sure what I want anymore! Do I want high priority... speed... or first class treatment


----------



## LostHighway

The USPS has had a number of issues for years. It operates in a curious netherworld where it is neither fully public nor fully private. The Board of Governors and the Postmaster General positions tend to be political patronage appointments. The political faction that wants to _"shrink government to the size where we can drown it in a bathtub"*_ has been fairly successful at crippling operations.
Synopsis from the The Guardian here.

*Grover Norquist


----------



## MarcelNL

I honestly could not care less if USPS would discontinue their 'service' to the Netherlands as we're better off without...on that note, I wish they had done so much earlier so I would not have been dumb enough to select them.

Currently they're slow even if they use banana barges, trained dolphins perhaps?


----------



## Richard in Idaho

I really like my mills from Peppermate. One for pepper and one for salt


----------



## MarcelNL

so....I'm back at square one...I got a refund for the pepper cannon that is considered lost in USPS cyber space....

Do I get a Weber Moulin or not... @Michi , does the Weber put out decent amounts of grinds?

Wait a second, I just happened to see that Lyn (who sells the equivalent) charges a whopping $ 70 shipping USPS priority vanish and $170 for UPS saver ........
WHAT 

No wonder China is taking over


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> @Michi , does the Weber put out decent amounts of grinds?


Yes, it does. You get plenty of pepper very quickly. The one downside is that the grinder requires a fair bit of force to turn because of how much it produces all at once.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Michi said:


> Yes, it does. You get plenty of pepper very quickly. The one downside is that the grinder requires a fair bit of force to turn because of how much it produces all at once.



Yes that's the reason more resistance when cranking the mill large diameter gears loading greater amount of pepper at once. I knew wasn't going to escape this thread shipping to Hawaii USPS box rate was cheap. The indentation on bottom of part of cylinder gives grip to crank away at your heart's content. 
This is only one half rotation so just little motion produces lots of pepper.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Closeup of half turn at 7 coarse setting.


----------



## wombat

Looks like just what I need!


----------



## ptolemy

here is my mini review after few days of using (hence my sell of other pepper/salt grinders, haha)

1. the wooden base/caddy, kinda sucks.. I wish it was 2x thicker and hole was about 1/2" deeper. The handle is also flimsy. It's probably ok as stationary, but I would not use it to travel...

2. Pepper and salt grinder overall is very good. They produce alot of salt. Maybe 2x of unicorn magnum if not a bit more. They are a abit hard to turn, but the feedback is more like a well build metal machine, vs a plastic mill with metal gears...

3. Whole to fill pepper is very good. Magnetic Lid i think is good, but when I initially filled pepper a bit high, I had trouble closing.

If I was going to improve it, I'd probably want it about 1.5" taller and maybe 1/2" wider, so it would take 2oz more of each and feel even better in hand... but it's a small thing since refill is so easy.

Is it worth it? To each his/her own... I used to own $500+ knives, owned a $700+ copper pot and many $200+ pots and still do... I buy old cars cause I dont care about them, but I buy nice / expensive cookware.

This tool will likely outlive me, or when I won't be able to turn it...Or until something better comes along, which is when I will sell it!


----------



## MarcelNL

great info, thanks guys!

Ordered!
Just saw that shipping Taipeh to Netherlands with DHL is $34, now that is a lot better....now siting out another wait, Chinese New Year has me waiting until Feb 7th before it even ships.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I like the magnetic top it's a nice touch. The mill is rather heavy all that steel. Then again my old 1989 Maytag washing machine is a lot heavier than modern ones & will last at least 10X longer than the cheap crap they build these days


----------



## Receiver52

Re the SPM, the volume of pepper Is big for a very small turn. No concern there. Only issue remains that it is very hard to crank but again, you get a lot for a small turn. Raised this issue with Craig and after various emails and pics exchanged, the mill is set up properly. When I empty it, I’m going to try smaller pepper corns.

Re shipping, Craig’s site says USPS but he shipped mine UPS and I had it in 4 days from Miami to Toronto area. Cost was $45usd I think. However, I got hit with $60cdn admin fees and sals tax from UPS. Overall, this thing ended up costing me about $425cdn which is ridiculous. USPS/Canada Post would very likely have saved me the $60 but not for sure and there was always the chance I wouldn’t have it yet if ever.

With hindsight, I probably would look for a much cheaper alternative. I would have bought the Magnum plus but none available until mid 2022.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

12 dollars USPS box rate to Hawaii not much of wait at all under two weeks.


----------



## btbyrd

I got my Unicorn Magnum Plus for $17 on clearance. I bought several.


----------



## wombat

Craig Lyn's site seems to be undergoing maintenance/improvement at the moment. I was trying to check what shipping to Australia would be. Maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## ptolemy

Receiver52 said:


> Re the SPM, the volume of pepper Is big for a very small turn. No concern there. Only issue remains that it is very hard to crank but again, you get a lot for a small turn. Raised this issue with Craig and after various emails and pics exchanged, the mill is set up properly. When I empty it, I’m going to try smaller pepper corns.



mine is also hard to turn, but when it does, it makes this very cool sound that no other pepper grinder does. i think it's because of the build tolerances... they are much better than in any other grinders...


----------



## DitmasPork

Cheaper than a Kato!









Peugeot Paris Prestige 1987 Iconic Black 110 Cm Pepper Mill | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Peugeot Paris Prestige 1987 Iconic Black 110 Cm Pepper Mill at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## MarcelNL

yesss.....the Weber will be delivered next Monday, DHL Taiwan to Netherlands in like 4 days including import duty/VAT handling already taken care of...eat this USPS (they were more expensive and lost the package).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

btbyrd said:


> I got my Unicorn Magnum Plus for $17 on clearance. I bought several.


lucky. i want one now. my old pepper mill. (william bounds) is getting ratty. 

they are difficult to find now.


----------



## new2brew

I’ve had a perfex grinder for years (35) and only when I needed a lot of pepper for a crowd ( salt and pepper chicken for 30 ) did I notice a problem. Never thought about changing anything. It was my son who saw a video with Clare from Bon Appetit who reacted astonished at the volume produced when she used a unicorn, he bought one for himself, then he bought one for me. I have no need for another grinder…


.Except I, like probably many others here are in search of excellence. Not a need but a want for something well built, that feels good in the hand and will last more than a week or two.


Why did I click on this thread?


----------



## MarcelNL

Hurray, my quest for a better pepper mill has ended...the Weber has landed (exactly te same as pictured above)

Straight out of the box and loaded with the current fave 'bucay pepper', grind setting off factory at 0 and with 2 turns enough pepper for a sizeable steak or whatnot

I'm happy


----------



## PNWanderlust

Pepper Cannon anyone?









MÄNNKITCHEN PEPPER CANNON


Pepper your steak in 7 cranks instead of 70. Ordinary pepper mills can only grind pepper in the 12-28 mesh size range. The Pepper Cannon can grind from 8 all the way past 60 - coarse enough for stocks and roast beef, and finer than the pre-ground pepper you’ve been forced to buy because your...




mannkitchen.com





Not cheap, but you’ll probably never need to buy another. You can get ~1 tbls of ground pepper in about 10-12 cranks


----------



## Loam

Another vote for Cole and Mason.


----------



## compaddict

I still vote for Pepper Mill, Pepper Grinder
Load up with Lithium AA batteries and grind away.


----------



## Naftoor

compaddict said:


> I still vote for Pepper Mill, Pepper Grinder
> Load up with Lithium AA batteries and grind away.



How’s the grind quality on them? My mom is dealing arthritis in her hands, so I’d like to find either an electronic mill that puts out decent quality, or a solid crank version. She’s been using one of these guys in recent years 









Radial Pepper Grinder


Designed for effortless grinding and maximum durability




www.oxo.com


----------



## Mingooch

I use that electric pepper mill too, it is wonderful. Can nicely dial in the grind and pops out a reasonable amount of pepper.


----------



## mc2442

I love that we have a 10.5 year thread on pepper mills.

Love my Magnum Unicorns (such an awful name tho, sounds like a sex toy) and don't see going away from them for cooking, maybe something nicer for the table.


----------



## MarcelNL

after something like 5-6 full loads of pepper through the Craig Lyn Grinder I can say I am totally happy with it, it blends in the surrounding by performing exactly as I hoped it would, I have not one single bad point to mention (and for me that is rare)


----------



## ptolemy

I been using mine salt and pepper grinder for 3-4 month now too. Salt works much nicer, easier to grinder, larger output. Pepper works well too, just need a stronger grip to grind it.. but not sure if anything can be done. But, the grind for both is very consistent, which I like. It is expensive, FK yes, but so are the $1000+ knives and I would use them much less, worry more, grind away the $ and their performance over a sharp $100 knife, in most situations (in my hands) is inside 10%


----------



## Receiver52

Happy with mine after 3 to 4 months of daily use. Need effort to grind with it but the grind is excellent. Worth the money? Pay for it by skipping one or 2 dinners out so in the scheme of things, given it’s good for a lifetime and used every day, yes.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Craig Lyn been using a lot. Just slipped it in. Janice can't crank it have a Peugeot that she uses. Do almost all the cooking anyway didn't tell her how much paid for Net Zero coffee grinder or the Lyn pepper. I would use hand coffee grinder for years. Now she will use the Zero with large low rpm burrs & good electric power source. She doesn't have to know how much it cost, only that we can make Expresso & pour over with ease.


----------



## Jovidah

At 250 bucks you start wondering if that 'pepper grinder' grinds more than just peppers... :|


----------



## ptolemy

Jovidah said:


> At 250 bucks you start wondering if that 'pepper grinder' grinds more than just peppers... :|


I don't drink alcohol, so i'll save that in a month of what people spend on that (for some in a week), haha


----------



## Migraine

The Iron Mill I bought is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## ptolemy

Migraine said:


> The Iron Mill I bought is absolutely brilliant.



i would have liked to try it.. my issue is 2 fold (without trying). adding peppercorns seems painful. and 2nd issue from it, it's tad small. i would have preferred it to be 2x taller... and take 6oz at a time. but i def prefer handling grinder vs twist grinder...


----------



## ACHiPo

MarcelNL said:


> after something like 5-6 full loads of pepper through the Craig Lyn Grinder I can say I am totally happy with it, it blends in the surrounding by performing exactly as I hoped it would, I have not one single bad point to mention (and for me that is rare)


Other than the price?


----------



## MarcelNL

ACHiPo said:


> Other than the price?


I suspect/expect it will outlive me, and the haptics are stellar so not even the price is a bad thing IMO.
Have to admit that I had to swallow a few times before pressing the buy button.


----------



## sansho

i think the price of the lyn spm is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Jovidah

Does it make the pepper taste better than that coming out of this beauty? 







My only real gripe about it is that using it as a salt mill for grey salt (which contains some moisture) isn't ideal; it tends to clog on those after a while. But apparently that's an issue with virtually all mills not specificially designed for it?


----------



## Mingooch

To avoid that I like to spread out the grey salt on parchment paper, bake it a little to dry it, then put it in the grinder.


----------



## copacetic

Migraine said:


> The Iron Mill I bought is absolutely brilliant.



I concur. Deeply deeply impressive.


----------



## MowgFace

Anyone have any experiences with these little guys? After @parbaked showed his travel kit grinders been thinking about stepping up my pepper game for mine as well. 









Peugeot Pocket Pepper Mill Stainless 10cm


For more than 200 years, Peugeot has been imagining, designing, and manufacturing objects for daily life. Starting out as an early Steel Mill over 200 years ago, they have produced high-quality culinary mills including one of the first manual coffee mills. Designed for all pepper lovers...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## MarcelNL

Looks to me as if it's the same burr set as used in the larger ones, so do not expect any different performance but less 'hopper' capacity.


----------



## parbaked

Mine is 25+ years old and discontinued.
It has straight sides compared to the flared top on the updated model. The wider top might make it easier to turn, but I prefer the clean look of the original.




The burr sets do look identical, in spite of the portable’s much smaller case diameter. Again, all my Peugeots were bought last century so things may have changed…


----------



## new2brew

parbaked said:


> Mine is 25+ years old and discontinued.
> It has straight sides compared to the flared top on the updated model. The wider top might make it easier to turn, but I prefer the clean look of the original.
> View attachment 196661
> 
> The burr sets do look identical, in spite of the portable’s much smaller case diameter. Again, all my Peugeots were bought last century so things may have changed…
> View attachment 196662


I have one like this with the straight sides 25+ years as well. I like being able to carry it, or travel with it. My only gripe would be its hard to crank because its so narrow, its hard to get your hands (fingers) on it. Quality grinder though.


----------



## parbaked

sansho said:


> i think the price of the lyn spm is pretty reasonable.


Then you should probably check these out…








Salt & Pepper Mills


Designed by Grégoire de Lafforest, these Puiforcat salt and pepper mills boast an understated style that belies the adjustable components hidden inside. Featuring high-tech CrushGrind® ceramic mechanisms, they can grind any type of pepper, salt or spices. Made of silverplated brass and American...



gumps.com


----------



## parbaked

new2brew said:


> I have one like this with the straight sides 25+ years as well. My only gripe would be its hard to crank because its so narrow, its hard to get your hands (fingers) on it.


I’m thinking that’s why they made the top wider on the updated model…


----------



## MarcelNL

parbaked said:


> Then you should probably check these out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt & Pepper Mills
> 
> 
> Designed by Grégoire de Lafforest, these Puiforcat salt and pepper mills boast an understated style that belies the adjustable components hidden inside. Featuring high-tech CrushGrind® ceramic mechanisms, they can grind any type of pepper, salt or spices. Made of silverplated brass and American...
> 
> 
> 
> gumps.com


IMHO a typical example of form over function...silver plates brass, now that is a bad choice for that design...that is unless you happen to let the butler do the silver polishing...


----------



## jcsiii

I've had this one for a little while. Purchased it via a indigogo. It is possibly the smoothest grinding pepper mills I've ever used. The entire body is stainless steel and it carries the heft. I was originally going to use it at work but my better half liked it so much it ended up staying 


home.

I think it's available via Amazon now...

Peppercannon


----------



## btbyrd

That's aluminum, not stainless my dude. And I'm jealous!


----------



## Hanmak17

+1 on the Pepper cannon. Best mill I own.


----------



## sansho

ok, so when are we going to do the premium pepper grinder pass around? i have a lyn spm to contribute. 

i'm serious btw


----------



## ptolemy

I have webber set, but I do not think I can live without mine for many months... but ya, I agree, I would love to try iron mill. my issue that it's small but looks super nice, do I def want to try it!


----------



## Michi

There is no way I'm going to let go of my Lynn Webber Moulin. I have lots of knives, but only one pepper grinder…


----------



## sansho

i'd be going back to grinding it up in bulk once per week in a blade-style electric coffee grinder used only for spices.


----------



## Racheski

I like kitchen gadgets that can multitask, so I use my grinder as a baseball bat, trekking pole, and coat rack.


----------



## Michi

Racheski said:


> I like kitchen gadgets that can multitask, so I use my grinder as a baseball bat, trekking pole, and coat rack.


That's great! I really like multi-purpose kitchen gadgets. In a pinch, you could probably use it as a cricket stump, too


----------



## Honerabi

Mingooch said:


> To avoid that I like to spread out the grey salt on parchment paper, bake it a little to dry it, then put it in the grinder.


My experience with reheating is that it robs the food of it's flavor. I've reheated crab butter, cheese, etc., and the flavor is gonzo. I think that's why left-overs are so bad.


----------



## Migraine

Honerabi said:


> My experience with reheating is that it robs the food of it's flavor. I've reheated crab butter, cheese, etc., and the flavor is gonzo. I think that's why left-overs are so bad.


What's that got to do with the post you're replying to? You aren't going to remove flavour from salt by heating it up and drying it out.


----------



## Honerabi

jcsiii said:


> I've had this one for a little while. Purchased it via a indigogo. It is possibly the smoothest grinding pepper mills I've ever used. The entire body is stainless steel and it carries the heft. I was originally going to use it at work but my better half liked it so much it ended up staying View attachment 196670
> home.
> 
> I think it's available via Amazon now...
> 
> Peppercannon
> 
> View attachment 196668
> View attachment 196669


MANNKITCHEN, MK32144:
I finally broke down and bought one of these guys. I have been using the Unicorn Magnum for about a year, and it's adequate. I was staring to rationalize that store-bought, pre-ground pepper was okay. I was following the Pepper Cannon from the crowd-funding, kick-starter phase. It didn't disappoint! Copious amount of pepper, and the range of grinds is impressive. However, the cost is up there, but you get what you pay for. Amazing how much room for improvement there is in products that have been around for eons. Made in China, but with US QA, if that really matters.


----------



## Honerabi

Migraine said:


> What's that got to do with the post you're replying to? You aren't going to remove flavour from salt by heating it up and drying it out.


It's called vaporization. Grey sea salt has water. Hello?


----------



## MarcelNL

I've also dried plenty of wet gray sea salt and have never been left wanting for flavor. I DO agree that heating up many things is robbing it of flavor.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

water has no flavor. if anything removing water increases flavor no? 

ahhh..sorry for that...confused.


----------



## Migraine

Honerabi said:


> It's called vaporization. Grey sea salt has water. Hello?


Am I being trolled?

You genuinely believing removing water from salt will leave the salt with...less flavour?


----------



## M1k3

Migraine said:


> Am I being trolled?
> 
> You genuinely believing removing water from salt will leave the salt with...less flavour?


Duh! Big salt is lying to us all!


----------



## Michi

The water retains memory of all the salt it's been in…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

It’s salt water! Duh.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


>



That was such a great series. It’s a shame that they didn’t continue it.


----------



## Bill13

Another Unicorn Magnum great business story.

You fill the grinder by rotating a collar, problem being the grinder rotates the same way. So if you have bigger hands or your hand slips down to the fill collar said collar will open and if topped off pepper corns spill out. Years later i.e., now, I sent Unicorn an email suggesting they change the opening direction of the fill collar. Same day response below:

"Thank you for buying our Magnum grinders. I'm not sure how old your grinders are, but years ago we made adjustments to the loading ring and it's virtually impossible for the loading ring to open without real effort. The loading ring won't open under regular use. If you would like to send your mills to us, we can make the change to your grinders so there won't be an issue going forward."

No charge, I just pay one way shipping.


----------



## WildBoar

wow, that's pretty great customer service. I don't think we could live without ours for the week or so it would take to send it in and get it modified.


----------



## Naftoor

Bill13 said:


> Another Unicorn Magnum great business story.
> 
> You fill the grinder by rotating a collar, problem being the grinder rotates the same way. So if you have bigger hands or your hand slips down to the fill collar said collar will open and if topped off pepper corns spill out. Years later i.e., now, I sent Unicorn an email suggesting they change the opening direction of the fill collar. Same day response below:
> 
> "Thank you for buying our Magnum grinders. I'm not sure how old your grinders are, but years ago we made adjustments to the loading ring and it's virtually impossible for the loading ring to open without real effort. The loading ring won't open under regular use. If you would like to send your mills to us, we can make the change to your grinders so there won't be an issue going forward."
> 
> No charge, I just pay one way shipping.



I’m just happy the company was dedicated in getting you an updated grinder again. After all, fresh ground black pepper is integral to sausage gravy.


----------



## Bill13

Yea, I told them it would be after the New Year. I debated sending them in one at a time, but packaging stuff up and going to the USPS is not something I enjoy, so the two of them will be travelling together.


----------



## compaddict

Peppermills.com hands down. Use with Lithium AA non rechargeables for extra power.


----------



## Jovidah

What kind of extreme quantities of pepper are you putting on your food that you need a motorized solution?


----------



## blokey

What food? I’m just sniffing 99% pure peppercorn concentrate.


----------



## btbyrd

The battery powered ones are good for people that have limited dexterity. If you need extreme quantities of pepper, you should break out the power tools:


----------



## DitmasPork

Gonna get this Peugeot electric one as a travel grinder, been too busy to order it but will do soon. At home I've been typically using a manual Peugeot or a mortar 'n' pestle.








Peugeot Electric Pepper Mill Stainless


For more than 200 years, Peugeot has been imagining, designing, and manufacturing objects for daily life. Starting out as an early Steel Mill over 200 years ago, they have produced high-quality culinary mills including one of the first manual coffee mills. This electric pepper mill is s real...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Heckel7302

btbyrd said:


> The battery powered ones are good for people that have limited dexterity. If you need extreme quantities of pepper, you should break out the power tools:



Good luck finding a 35mm film canister these days!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Heckel7302 said:


> Good luck finding a 35mm film canister these days!


How old is that video


----------



## Heckel7302

Keith Sinclair said:


> How old is that video


Uploaded 8 years ago but my guess is closer to 20 years since it was made. Back in the heyday of Good Eats.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

DitmasPork said:


> Gonna get this Peugeot electric one as a travel grinder, been too busy to order it but will do soon. At home I've been typically using a manual Peugeot or a mortar 'n' pestle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peugeot Electric Pepper Mill Stainless
> 
> 
> For more than 200 years, Peugeot has been imagining, designing, and manufacturing objects for daily life. Starting out as an early Steel Mill over 200 years ago, they have produced high-quality culinary mills including one of the first manual coffee mills. This electric pepper mill is s real...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


Darren the wood that pepper mill is sitting on maybe as old as the company.


----------



## DitmasPork

Keith Sinclair said:


> Darren the wood that pepper mill is sitting on maybe as old as the company.


Hahaha! Yeah.


----------



## Curmudgeon

I love my Peugeot. It’s the classic mill.


----------



## salparadise

Curmudgeon said:


> I love my Peugeot. It’s the classic mill.


I gave two Peugeots as Christmas presents. I have a Cole & Mason that’s probably 10 years old and still works like new. I’d like to have a Peugeot though, because I like their story and aesthetic. 

I had no idea that the Unicorn had such a loyal fan base. I can just imagine trying to refill it through that little hole in the side while chasing it around the kitchen. Plus it’s black plastic, ugh.


----------



## WildBoar

Not hard at all to fill a Unicorn. I can directly pour from bags of peppercorns, and also if needed by using a funnel.


----------



## ACHiPo

I got a pair of these for Christmas. 









Illuminating Electric Salt and Pepper Mill Set @ SharperImage.com



I'm partial to my Peugeots for seasoning, but the battery-drive will be a nice alternative to a coffee/spice grinder for brisket, et al.

I need to find some salt and pepper corns (in addition to 12 rechargeable AAA batteries )

@MarcelNL @Michi and others: I'm looking for suggestions for pepper corns and salt to try with them.


----------



## Borealhiker

ACHiPo said:


> I got a pair of these for Christmas. In addition to 12 rechargeable AAA batteries
> 
> View attachment 216359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminating Electric Salt and Pepper Mill Set @ SharperImage.com
> 
> 
> 
> I'm partial to my Peugeots for seasoning, but the battery-drive will be a nice alternative to a coffee/spice grinder for brisket, et al.
> 
> @MarcelNL @Michi and others: I'm looking for suggestions for pepper corns and salt to try with them.


Well you’ll have some really nice local options there in the Bay Area. But I use Spice House out of Evanston(Chicago)IL. Everything I get is always really fresh and potent. Cambodian Kampot pepper is outstanding and their black tellicherry is really sharp and spicy. I also have red and white from them.The red is also Kampot. Salt I don’t know about. I’m a simple David’s kosher and Maldon user.


----------



## ACHiPo

Borealhiker said:


> Well you’ll have some really nice local options there in the Bay Area. But I use Spice House out of Evanston(Chicago)IL. Everything I get is always really fresh and potent. Cambodian Kampot pepper is outstanding and their black tellicherry is really sharp and spicy. I also have red and white from them.The red is also Kampot. Salt I don’t know about. I’m a simple David’s kosher and Maldon user.


@Borealhiker thanks. I always forget about the peppercorn rabbit hole until I need some, then I pick up what I can find at the supermarket. I’ll check out Spice House Kampot. What’s the shelf life?

I’ve been using pink salt in my Peugeot, and that seems ok.


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> @MarcelNL @Michi and others: I'm looking for suggestions for pepper corns and salt to try with them.



I second the Kampot pepper suggestion. That is a really nice pepper, with loads of aroma. I haven't tried Tellicherry yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## parbaked

ACHiPo said:


> @MarcelNL @Michi and others: I'm looking for suggestions for pepper corns and salt to try with them.


If you come into SF, I buy pepper and spices from SF Herb on 14th St in the Mission….


Bulk Wholesale Herbs & Spices Shop Online | San Francisco Herb Co.


----------



## ACHiPo

I ordered some Kampot and Tellicherry from Spice House. @parbaked Next time I’m in the city I’ll have to check out SF Herb—their prices look really good.


----------



## MarcelNL

I also like Wayanad and Bucay pepper a lot, Kampot and Tellicherry are great too!
What you also may like in a rub is some Assam pepper and a long pepper like long Kampot, both will not work in any mill, just crush them up in a vice.


----------



## ACHiPo

MarcelNL said:


> I also like Wayanad and Bucay pepper a lot, Kampot and Tellicherry are great too!
> What you also may like in a rub is some Assam pepper and a long pepper like long Kampot, both will not work in any mill, just crush them up in a vice.


I came across long pepper when shopping. I had no idea. Guess I'm down the rabbit hole now! I will check out Wayanad and Bucay.

Do pepper corns last months/years as long as they are sealed? How long once open?


----------



## MarcelNL

Eventually they lose flavor, just compare what you bought in a specialty shop with the pepper from a grocery store, the difference is not just the quality of pepper but also it's freshness.

The long peppers in general add warmth to a dish, very nice in stews etc, I learned of their existance during a Sicialian cooking workshop (pepato lungo in Osso Bucco).


I use so much pepper that I never run the risk of it going stale ;-)
Bought a HUGE bag of wild picked Andilaman peper as it's my absolute favorite (think Sichuan pepper/Ansho pepper in it's most citrussy fragrant form), previous 100g bag lasted 4 months and I did not detect a difference.

A good thick film resealable (if that is a word) bag works for me, or a mason jar. (i am particularly fond of the Bormioli mason jars)


----------



## ACHiPo

Marcel,
Thanks. I’ve had (and have) Szechuan pepper. I have not tried Ansho (yet) or long pepper. I’ll look for Andilaman.

“A good thick film resealable (if that is a word) bag”

In the US those are called “Ziplock” somewhat generically. It looks like the flat packs I ordered from Spice House come in resealable “ziplock” pouches.

Evan


----------



## MarcelNL

Oops SANSHO pepper...ancho is a Mexican pepper, also nice, but I was trying to refer to Sansho pepper....the family of which sichuan pepper is a member, I probably have too many pepper varieties to keep proper track of them...


----------



## ACHiPo

MarcelNL said:


> Oops SANSHO pepper...ancho is a Mexican pepper, also nice, but I was trying to refer to Sansho pepper....the family of which sichuan pepper is a member, I probably have too many pepper varieties to keep proper track of them...


LOL yeah I knew what you meant.


----------



## PineWood

I’m surprised voatsiperyfery pepper hasn’t been mentioned yet? It’s my favourite.


----------



## MarcelNL

PineWood said:


> I’m surprised voatsiperyfery pepper hasn’t been mentioned yet? It’s my favourite.


surely a nice pepper too, there are too many to list them all


----------



## Mingooch

Any good on line links for some of these less common peppers?


----------



## Borealhiker

Mingooch said:


> Any good on line links for some of these less common peppers?


You can get long pepper and sansho pepper at Spice House. I’ve never seen Madagascar pepper anywhere that I would consider reliable. Or consider buying, but that’s me. Sounds like some of the Euro‘s might have a source?


----------



## MarcelNL

Depeperwinkel


Voor de lekkerste, altijd verse specerijen kun je altijd terecht bij depeperwinkel, de winkel die gespecialiseerd is in peper, maar zo veel meer in huis heeft ! Zoals wilde kruiden, kruidenmengsels zonder zout, specerijenmolens . . ! Neem de proef op de som !




www.depeperwinkel.nl





Should be OK with G translate, some of the markers on a product inform about availability and being foraged from the wild by hand.

I've never gone wrong with this vendor (it's a pepper enthusiast's running a one man shop)


----------



## jjlotti

Jovidah said:


> What kind of extreme quantities of pepper are you putting on your food that you need a motorized solution?


I use the motorized salt and pepper grinders not for volume/speed but for hygienic speed. Electric in one hand, protein in the other. You can season both sides without washing your hands and or mill constantly. Yes I use hand grinders and mortars all the time too. Grubby little fingers in the dirty little wood jars while cooking as well. Raw proteins... Not so much


----------



## Jovidah

Though I still couldn't care less about fancy pepper mills, I have to admit I'm coming around to the idea that not all pepper is made equal. I skimped last time I bought it and it was a noticable step backwards in flavor.


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> Depeperwinkel
> 
> 
> Voor de lekkerste, altijd verse specerijen kun je altijd terecht bij depeperwinkel, de winkel die gespecialiseerd is in peper, maar zo veel meer in huis heeft ! Zoals wilde kruiden, kruidenmengsels zonder zout, specerijenmolens . . ! Neem de proef op de som !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depeperwinkel.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be OK with G translate, some of the markers on a product inform about availability and being foraged from the wild by hand.
> 
> I've never gone wrong with this vendor (it's a pepper enthusiast's running a one man shop)


Anything you can recommend (and why) for a general purpose pepper mill black pepper for someone who has no clue about pepper?


----------



## ACHiPo

MarcelNL said:


> Depeperwinkel
> 
> 
> Voor de lekkerste, altijd verse specerijen kun je altijd terecht bij depeperwinkel, de winkel die gespecialiseerd is in peper, maar zo veel meer in huis heeft ! Zoals wilde kruiden, kruidenmengsels zonder zout, specerijenmolens . . ! Neem de proef op de som !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depeperwinkel.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be OK with G translate, some of the markers on a product inform about availability and being foraged from the wild by hand.
> 
> I've never gone wrong with this vendor (it's a pepper enthusiast's running a one man shop)


Everything was translatable except shipping. Any idea how much it would cost to ship a 100g or so of packets to the US?


----------



## sansho

ACHiPo said:


> Everything was translatable except shipping. Any idea how much it would cost to ship a 100g or so of packets to the US?



shipping to usa is not offered. maybe if you email him? idk


----------



## ACHiPo

sansho said:


> shipping to usa is not offered. maybe if you email him? idk


Thanks.


----------

